# Tips on Bash Behavior



## BoomSnap (May 25, 2009)

So after rapping with some of my homeys, it seems that some people might need a handy little guide when it comes to the whole craziness of interacting with the opposite sex at a bash. There's one happening in a few weeks so it seems like it wouldn't hurt if we all pitched in and pooled our collective genius to help out some confused individuals. Feel free to pitch in. I'll get the ball rolling:

And this isn't aimed at any particular demographic.....coughcoughcreepyguyscough 

1. Dress like you give a shit. Most of the girls at these things go to a lot of trouble to dress their best. Leave the football jerseys at home and spend 50 bucks at Men's Warehouse you slob.

2. No means no. She isn't playing hard to get, you're making her consider a restraining order.


----------



## Buffie (May 26, 2009)

LoLz Funny! 

But they're good tips, too.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 26, 2009)

BoomSnap said:


> Leave the football jerseys at home and spend 50 bucks at Men's Warehouse you slob.



Maybe low waist pants, t-shirts, doo-rags, ragged jeans.... but a football jersey? Come on man, you can't seriously say that all people who wear them are slobs. I've seen guys in far worse with a nice button-down shirt or a polo!

:doh:


----------



## stan_der_man (May 26, 2009)

BoomSnap said:


> So after rapping with some of my homeys, it seems that some people might need a handy little guide when it comes to the whole craziness of interacting with the opposite sex at a bash. There's one happening in a few weeks so it seems like it wouldn't hurt if we all pitched in and pooled our collective genius to help out some confused individuals. Feel free to pitch in. I'll get the ball rolling:
> 
> And this isn't aimed at any particular demographic.....coughcoughcreepyguyscough
> 
> ...



3. Before you even consider asking a girl her weight or bra size, at least know her name and astrological sign.


----------



## Aurora1 (May 26, 2009)

RULE # 3 Maintain an ounce of decorum at all times. Hmmmm....well.....I always try to keep it classy...FAIL! This maybe why I get no play at these things and end up wedged between the bed and wall with some pringles up my ass and my best friend just standing over me laughing her ass off...just sayin!


----------



## KHayes666 (May 26, 2009)

To anyone who was at the MD bash, take a look at how the creepy bald guy acted. Not only can he not dance but there were reports from several women that he made very inappropriate comments toward them when in their vicinity.

Here's some tips for the youngsters to avoid becoming like this and for veteran bashers to avoid acting like this:

Be social. Don't just walk up to a girl, dance in front of them and expect them to go home with you. Ask their name, see if they're interested and buy them a drink or something. Show that you're interested but not on a stalkerish level. If you're not a good dancer, at least attempt or try to keep up. If you're a good dancer, even better. 

Now, if you get their attention, now you have to keep it. Make sure you have something interesting to say and talk about. I understand if you work at a dead end job and or don't really have time to go anywhere special, believe me I've been there. However charm, humor and being respectful can go places even if you haven't.

Don't use lame pickup lines or bring up their weight even if its in a positive manner. Chances are the girls that go to these events have been told countless times how big they are whether its used as an insult or in a positive manner, so come up with something else. Tell them they have beautiful eyes or something other than a weight related comment. Even then, they've probably heard every line imaginable in order for someone to get in their pants so you better have passion in your eyes when you say they're beautiful. Don't bring up someone's weight unless they're comfortable with you doing it, and comfort like that has to be earned.

Ok, so now you've made her smile and don't seem like a creep, keep it like this. If she likes you enough she'll then open up to you about her personal life, and you better damn well listen. I don't care how small a detail is, chances are if she mentions her birthday or the name of her children or dog...remember it. It shows you care and you're a good listener.

Here's a very important one, have confidence! Women love confidence so don't try to get sympathy from them if you've have bad experiences. Try to remain smiling unless she's telling a story like her dog got run over or something. Also, don't be overconfident either. I would know from experience that being over confident is a major turn off so don't refer to yourself in the third person or anything dumb like that

Oh here's an important one....respect is key, treat people as human beings and not an animal or alien.

Participate in the events. Bashes are more than just dances, they're events to be enjoyed. The more you participate, the more people see you and how you interact. For example, I had only seen this one person at dances however because of catching her in the game room, I found out she's a hell of a Boggle player. Someone else I know caught me reading The Scarlett Letter in the lobby and had no idea I was into classic literature. Also, if you're invited to restaurants or private parties, see the above rules. Being invited is one thing, but being invited back is more important. You learn more about people by mingling around, not hiding out in your room.

Make sure to thank those who sponsor the events. If it wasn't for them you wouldn't have the opportunity to meet who you have. They work day and night and have little relaxation time so you could have fun for how many days the bash runs to, so at least show your gratitude in one way or another.

Be polite. You don't have to dive across the room to pick up a quarter that was dropped but if someone needs help or looks like they need help, it wouldn't hurt to offer. Holding chairs, opening doors, picking things up and just being polite and nice will go a long way.

Last but not least, people talk. Your actions will be watched closely by everyone no matter what you do. If you say the wrong thing to the wrong person or even if you're misunderstood, EVERYONE'S going to know. Keep your friends close, but be very wise over your aqquaintances. There's always going to be a complete and total bitch or a sniveling jerk in no matter what kind of organization you're apart of, so be careful.

That's all I can think of for now


----------



## stan_der_man (May 26, 2009)

Oh... and another one...


If you're gonna slap a girls ass to see how much her fat jiggles and then blame it on an insect you claim to have swatted for her... Just know that you can only get away with that trick one or two times at most.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 26, 2009)

Bash Etiquette tip number 4080: black socks at the pool is shaaaady.

provide me with a swim partner, lolz


----------



## Weeze (May 26, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> Oh... and another one...
> 
> 
> If you're gonna slap a girls ass to see how much her fat jiggles and then blame it on an insect you claim to have swatted for her... Just know that you can only get away with that trick one or two times at most.



and it won't work inside... in winter.


----------



## MissToodles (May 26, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> Oh... and another one...
> 
> 
> If you're gonna slap a girls ass to see how much her fat jiggles and then blame it on an insect you claim to have swatted for her... Just know that you can only get away with that trick one or two times at most.



I actually had this happen to me once, but it was my belly and it was a poke and it was on the subway. The guy claimed I had a ''fly'' on me. Inappropriate behavior anywhere!


----------



## MisterGuy (May 26, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> Maybe low waist pants, t-shirts, doo-rags, ragged jeans.... but a football jersey? Come on man, you can't seriously say that all people who wear them are slobs. I've seen guys in far worse with a nice button-down shirt or a polo!
> 
> :doh:



Football jerseys are totally appropriate if you're

1) playing football
2) watching a football game

Otherwise, they either make you look like a toddler dressed by mommy, or a total slob.


----------



## Ash (May 26, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> Bash Etiquette tip number 4080: black socks at the pool is shaaaady.
> 
> provide me with a swim partner, lolz



Dude was hoping for safety with the buddy system. I told him you were available, but he didn't like your boobs much.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 26, 2009)

MisterGuy said:


> Football jerseys are totally appropriate if you're
> 
> 1) playing football
> 2) watching a football game
> ...


A-freaking-men. lol


----------



## Weeze (May 26, 2009)

I was only at one bash, but, there was something that bothered me.

Don't bash other bashes. They all take a lot of work, and i'm sure no one wants to read that one bash was "better" than theirs. That's just mean 

Get it? Get it? Bash other bashes. nyuck nyuck nyuck.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 26, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> To anyone who was at the MD bash, take a look at how the creepy bald guy acted. Not only can he not dance but there were reports from several women that he made very inappropriate comments toward them when in their vicinity.



Is this for real? Are you really issuing a warning about the creepy bald dude? 

Is it a full-out red alert, or is it just hovering at orange?

 @ "creepy bald guy" and the fact that he's been "outed"


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 26, 2009)

I'm wondering if this is the same creepy combover guy from NJ... that man does NOT take no for an answer...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 26, 2009)

BoomSnap said:


> So after rapping with some of my homeys, it seems that some people might need a handy little guide when it comes to the whole craziness of interacting with the opposite sex at a bash. There's one happening in a few weeks so it seems like it wouldn't hurt if we all pitched in and pooled our collective genius to help out some confused individuals. Feel free to pitch in. I'll get the ball rolling:
> 
> And this isn't aimed at any particular demographic.....coughcoughcreepyguyscough
> 
> ...



lmao. Noooo, number 2 isn't based on anyone specific. Certainly not.  Good thread, BoomSnap.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 26, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm wondering if this is the same creepy combover guy from NJ... that man does NOT take no for an answer...



Oh, this just keeps getting better and better. Now he's creepy COMBOVER guy. 

Is he ... Leisure Suit Larry? I've played him before. He's a creeptastic blast


----------



## Spanky (May 26, 2009)

MisterGuy said:


> Football jerseys are totally appropriate if you're
> 
> 1) playing football
> 2) watching a football game
> ...



FAIL.

Sorry, but ladies look good in them when used as nighties. In the bedroom. 

It is like man-nip*. 






*man-nip is not found on a moob


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 26, 2009)

Going up to some one, asking them if they're in the picture you just took, making them show you the camera, confirming they are not in the photo and walking away.

Some one doesn't want anyone to know they were at the fatty bash.


----------



## Webmaster (May 26, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> ....Here's some tips for the youngsters...



While framed as advice on how not to act like an objectionable individual, these are excellent general recommendation and good overall advice. 

Depending on one's social and behavioral makeup, it's easy to be overcome with initial nervousness at such events, and perhaps equally easy to go about things the wrong way. It's also easy to feel self-conscious because you're obviously there either because you are fat, or because you like fat. 

I've always viewed conventions and bashes as magical events where the people I like and admire best are all in one place, sort of like what my ideal world looks like. It can be an incredibly great experience, but it is also a place where we can either perpetuate prejudices about fat people and FAs, or help alleviating them and finding each other. 

For many of us, being fat or preferring fat, for better or worse, is a central part of our lives. At a bash FAs have a chance to meet people we admire. And fat people have a chance to meet those who specifically prefer larger size. It's then up to each individual to shine and make a favorable impression.


----------



## katorade (May 26, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Going up to some one, asking them if they're in the picture you just took, making them show you the camera, confirming they are not in the photo and walking away.
> 
> Some one doesn't want anyone to know they were at the fatty bash.



Ha! That'd be me, except it wouldn't be the fear of people knowing I was at a bash. More like the fear that someone would snag a picture of me dancing like Elaine from Seinfeld with my skirt tucked into my underwear.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 26, 2009)

Here's a tip fellas. Don't get drunk. In general women can't stand being hit on or chatted up by drunk guys. You might be shy and looking to gather up some liquid courage but it's a bad idea. Easy on the alcohol.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 26, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Here's a tip fellas. Don't get drunk. In general women can't stand being hit on or chatted up by drunk guys. You might be shy and looking to gather up some liquid courage but it's a bad idea. Easy on the alcohol.


OMG YES. +1000. I don't care how cute you are, if you are totally sloshed and slurring your words, forget it.


----------



## katorade (May 26, 2009)

I have one that may not apply to all women, but definitely the seasoned bar/club-goers.

Don't compliment a woman within the first 20 minutes of meeting her, even if you're being completely genuine.

"You have beautiful eyes." translates into "See? I wasn't staring at your chest, I swear!" "That dress is really pretty" translates into "I'd like to see it on my floor" or "I have a marginal sense of women's fashion. I love women. I'm a Cassa-freakin'-nova. Please sleep with me."

You want to chat a woman up, talk WITH her, not about her.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 26, 2009)

Aurora1 said:


> RULE # 3 Maintain an ounce of decorum at all times. Hmmmm....well.....I always try to keep it classy...FAIL! This maybe why I get no play at these things and end up wedged between the bed and wall with some pringles up my ass and my best friend just standing over me laughing her ass off...just sayin!



LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still makes me laugh so hard when I read that!!!!!!!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 26, 2009)

Spanky said:


> FAIL.
> 
> Sorry, but ladies look good in them when used as nighties. In the bedroom.
> 
> ...



Hmmmmmmmmm I do have my Browns Jersey and a Bears jersey!! LMAO a BEARS jersey,..hahahha Poor Spanky!


----------



## snuggletiger (May 26, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> OMG YES. +1000. I don't care how cute you are, if you are totally sloshed and slurring your words, forget it.



Does that mean my 30 minute Ted Kennedy impression won't go over well?


----------



## Spanky (May 26, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm I do have my Browns Jersey and a Bears jersey!! LMAO a BEARS jersey,..hahahha Poor Spanky!



Show up at a Bash in a Brownies jersey and you might get some girly lovin' from Ms. Cold Comfort. 

No. On second thought.....

You WILL get that lovin'. Definitely.


----------



## Spanky (May 26, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> LMAO a BEARS jersey,..hahahha Poor Spanky!



Meh.

As long as it isn't a black Bears Jersey.


----------



## Tooz (May 26, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Meh.
> 
> As long as it isn't a black Bears Jersey.









?


----------



## mossystate (May 26, 2009)

If you check the list of people going, just to check the ratio of men to women.....stay home.....do everybody a favor.....stay home. You and your ' compliments ' will be noticed a mile away, and no amount of whining about how women avoid you will have others feel for you.

Also, know that most women will not want you just because you show up with a penis. Many fat women are as picky as real human beings. It's true.

Oh..and...I agree with the comments about clothing. Make an effort.


----------



## SparkGirl (May 26, 2009)

*Brush your hair. Don't adjust your pants in front of people. Don't expect to order Mai-Tai's at a Mexican restaurant. You don't need to mention twice that you have a Lexus, it doesn't make you cool. If the girl runs from the restaurant screaming "stop staring at my f-ing ass!!!", she probably isn't pleased with you, so don't sit at her table the next night at the dance. :doh:*

*MmmmK, I feel better now.*


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 26, 2009)

SparkGirl said:


> *Brush your hair. Don't adjust your pants in front of people. Don't expect to order Mai-Tai's at a Mexican restaurant. You don't need to mention twice that you have a Lexus, it doesn't make you cool. If the girl runs from the restaurant screaming "stop staring at my f-ing ass!!!", she probably isn't pleased with you, so don't sit at her table the next night at the dance. :doh:*
> 
> *MmmmK, I feel better now.*



But this is all just hypothetical, right?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 26, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Is this for real? Are you really issuing a warning about the creepy bald dude?
> 
> Is it a full-out red alert, or is it just hovering at orange?
> 
> @ "creepy bald guy" and the fact that he's been "outed"





TraciJo67 said:


> Oh, this just keeps getting better and better. Now he's creepy COMBOVER guy.
> 
> Is he ... Leisure Suit Larry? I've played him before. He's a creeptastic blast



Traci, do you have something to tell me? My husband is a bald dude named Larry.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 26, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Traci, do you have something to tell me? My husband is a bald dude named Larry.



Does he look like this character:






I love me some Leisure Suit Larry.


----------



## Weeze (May 26, 2009)

It's ok to bring a friend.
Do not bring a friend who you're not 100% sure is going to be kosher with everything.
Don't chance that shit.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 26, 2009)

MisterGuy said:


> Football jerseys are totally appropriate if you're
> 
> 1) playing football
> 2) watching a football game
> ...



I don't have a problem with a guy in a football jersey, as long as its clean and not full of holes. I'd much rather a man dress in something that's comfortable for him, now if he showed up in a football jersey to an event that was black tie, that would be different.


----------



## Tad (May 26, 2009)

As a bald dude, I will hasten to point out that good bash etiquette includes: when bashing someone follicly deprived, you should swing your club a little more gently than when hitting those more follicly blessed. Also, the lack of hair with which to drag us off can confuse some prospective bashers; remember that the back of the collar is not a suitable substitute as it tends to pull the front of the collar hard against the throat, and especially when combined with an un-reduced bash to the skull this is apt to make the end result of the bashing and dragging unsatisfactory. Research suggests that dragging by one foot may be the best substitute. (bashing the feet is no substitute for the noggin however, and is considered especially poor etiquette).

Also note that many bald dudes will be willing to pretend to have been bashed, and just cut right to the dragging off part. This comes from a mixture of worry about the solidity of our skulls and that, due to the confusion about the dragging, we often do not get as many opportunities for a good bashing. Some consider this an acceptable part of modern bash etiquette, but many others consider it outright cheating. When in doubt, give a clout is still the safest tactic to avoid any confusion in this matter.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 26, 2009)

How about fußball jerseys, they have collars on them... 








Ella Bella said:


> I don't have a problem with a guy in a football jersey, as long as its clean and not full of holes. I'd much rather a man dress in something that's comfortable for him, now if he showed up in a football jersey to an event that was black tie, that would be different.



I agree, character traits are what is important... As long as the jersey is washed and the guy has a good personality I don't see a problem with wearing a jersey (unless it's the wrong team in the wrong town... then that brings us right back to the character trait issue... or perhaps intelligence...)


----------



## KHayes666 (May 26, 2009)

edx said:


> As a bald dude, I will hasten to point out that good bash etiquette includes: when bashing someone follicly deprived, you should swing your club a little more gently than when hitting those more follicly blessed. Also, the lack of hair with which to drag us off can confuse some prospective bashers; remember that the back of the collar is not a suitable substitute as it tends to pull the front of the collar hard against the throat, and especially when combined with an un-reduced bash to the skull this is apt to make the end result of the bashing and dragging unsatisfactory. Research suggests that dragging by one foot may be the best substitute. (bashing the feet is no substitute for the noggin however, and is considered especially poor etiquette).
> 
> Also note that many bald dudes will be willing to pretend to have been bashed, and just cut right to the dragging off part. This comes from a mixture of worry about the solidity of our skulls and that, due to the confusion about the dragging, we often do not get as many opportunities for a good bashing. Some consider this an acceptable part of modern bash etiquette, but many others consider it outright cheating. When in doubt, give a clout is still the safest tactic to avoid any confusion in this matter.



Are ya kidding? Bald men normally rule......like this guy for instance


----------



## mossystate (May 26, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I agree, character traits are what is important... As long as the jersey is washed and the guy has a good personality I don't see a problem with wearing a jersey (unless it's the wrong team in the wrong town... then that brings us right back to the character trait issue... or perhaps intelligence...)



If character traits are what's important, then FA's should stop looking at the superficial and just love the ladies who are super duper human beings...no matter the bod.

Pretty packages ( shhhhh, Greenie ) can be good stuff.


----------



## Fascinita (May 26, 2009)

#456: Don't actually expect to "bash" anyone, especially not over the head with a club.

#911: Don't be a cliche. This includes: the closeted guy, the playa, the dirty old man, the attention whore, SuperFA, the Queen of Everyone, the creep, and others.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 26, 2009)

SparkGirl said:


> *Brush your hair. Don't adjust your pants in front of people. Don't expect to order Mai-Tai's at a Mexican restaurant. You don't need to mention twice that you have a Lexus, it doesn't make you cool. If the girl runs from the restaurant screaming "stop staring at my f-ing ass!!!", she probably isn't pleased with you, so don't sit at her table the next night at the dance. :doh:*
> 
> *MmmmK, I feel better now.*



I wasn't staring, I was admiring the pattern. And I sat there because the lady at the other table said all the seats were being saved when I approached.


----------



## MisterGuy (May 26, 2009)

Btw, it's good for guys to have guides like this since fat women are an entirely different species than regular women, or really, the rest of humanity. None of the normal rules of social interaction--like not looking like shit and acting like a total asshole--are transferable to this rare species.

Seriously, wtf? I've never been to a bash, but are dudes this clueless at them? Or should I say, are they that much more clueless at BBW bashes than guys in "regular" clubs/bars/etc.?


----------



## Fascinita (May 26, 2009)

MisterGuy said:


> Btw, it's good for guys to have guides like this since fat women are an entirely different species than regular women, or really, the rest of humanity. None of the normal rules of social interaction--like not looking like shit and acting like a total asshole--are transferable to this rare species.
> 
> Seriously, wtf? I've never been to a bash, but are dudes this clueless at them? Or should I say, are they that much more clueless at BBW bashes than guys in "regular" clubs/bars/etc.?



People who are not fat-centric talk about this kind of stuff all the time. And so do we, I guess. Probably because we're a lot like everybody else.


----------



## SparkGirl (May 26, 2009)

*I was hoping you wouldn't see this thread....damn!! So, um, yeah, I was soooo not talking about you Lilly, nope, nope, nah, not you. haha*
**I will be posting pics on another thread in case anyone was wondering....*


LillyBBBW said:


> I wasn't staring, I was admiring the pattern. And I sat there because the lady at the other table said all the seats were being saved when I approached.


----------



## ladle (May 26, 2009)

mossystate said:


> If you check the list of people going, just to check the ratio of men to women.....stay home.....do everybody a favor.....stay home. You and your ' compliments ' will be noticed a mile away, and no amount of whining about how women avoid you will have others feel for you.
> 
> *Also, know that most women will not want you just because you show up with a penis*. Many fat women are as picky as real human beings. It's true.
> 
> Oh..and...I agree with the comments about clothing. Make an effort.



Great advice...should I ever make it to a bash I'll remember to leave it at home....
Or keep my dick in a box ready to give away as a gift


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 26, 2009)

ladle said:


> Great advice...should I ever make it to a bash I'll remember to leave it at home....
> Or keep my dick in a box ready to give away as a gift



Here's an idea:

Could you cut it into little slices and gift wrap the pieces in gaily wrapped packages to give out as party favors? You know, like how the bride 'n groom hand out slices of the wedding cake as mementos? That would be SO COOL.


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 26, 2009)

Again, due to this community's insistence on having so many boards, this post may have been lost in the fray.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1177431&postcount=33

Just sayin'.


----------



## ladle (May 26, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Here's an idea:
> 
> Could you cut it into little slices and gift wrap the pieces in gaily wrapped packages to give out as party favors? You know, like how the bride 'n groom hand out slices of the wedding cake as mementos? That would be SO COOL.



Glad you said 'little slices' or there wouldn't be much to go around!


----------



## mossystate (May 26, 2009)

wrestlingguy said:


> Again, due to this community's insistence on having so many boards, this post may have been lost in the fray.
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1177431&postcount=33
> 
> Just sayin'.



You could have posted it on this forum, and not on one where not everybody posts. I am not an ' FA ', so I stay away from that forum. Just sayin'.


----------



## gypsy (May 26, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm wondering if this is the same creepy combover guy from NJ... that man does NOT take no for an answer...



Creepy Combover Guy... is that the one that was missing teeth who kept staring at women like a hungry hyena near a carcass?


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 26, 2009)

gypsy said:


> Creepy Combover Guy... is that the one that was missing teeth who kept staring at women like a hungry hyena near a carcass?



He was a handful of candy corn shy of a full complement, eh? 

This just keeps getting better 'n better 'n better ....


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 26, 2009)

gypsy said:


> Creepy Combover Guy... is that the one that was missing teeth who kept staring at women like a hungry hyena near a carcass?


Yes. He asked me to dance not once...not twice...but FIVE TIMES. I started out refusing him politely...but the last time I just said "NO!!!!!!" and walked away. If he'd asked me one more time I was going to go get Phil or someone to get him to leave me alone. According to bash staff, he's at a lot of stuff and actually harmless - but he was skeeving me out.


----------



## tonynyc (May 26, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yes. He asked me to dance not once...not twice...but FIVE TIMES. I started out refusing him politely...but the last time I just said "NO!!!!!!" and walked away. If he'd asked me one more time I was going to go get Phil or someone to get him to leave me alone. According to bash staff, he's at a lot of stuff and actually harmless - but he was skeeving me out.



*It's a shame when folks cannot get the hint- good thing that he took the clue that you weren't interested and lucky for you a "Tape measure" wasn't nearby....*


----------



## gypsy (May 26, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> He was a handful of candy corn shy of a full complement, eh?
> 
> This just keeps getting better 'n better 'n better ....



He had the Aura of Ick. 

Big time.


----------



## gypsy (May 26, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yes. He asked me to dance not once...not twice...but FIVE TIMES. I started out refusing him politely...but the last time I just said "NO!!!!!!" and walked away. If he'd asked me one more time I was going to go get Phil or someone to get him to leave me alone. According to bash staff, he's at a lot of stuff and actually harmless - but he was skeeving me out.



I was -this- close to telling him to fuck off and quit staring at me like that. Someone needs to email that guy this thread.


----------



## dragorat (May 26, 2009)

*Let me sum up quite a bit of this in 1 word.....RESPECT!Have respect for yourself & show respect to those around you.If you have respect for those around you most other things fall into place.I'm not saying anything else that has been said is wrong,I'm just saying that is the most important thing.Going around acting like a jerk shows no respect to those around you & also shows those people you have little or no respect for yourself.I feel if you have respect for yourself & those around you then you shouldn't really pull any major boners.You will think before you act.:bow:*


----------



## exile in thighville (May 26, 2009)

you have the right to call people by their screen name unless there are numbers in it

especially if their real name turns out to be mad anticlimactic

also: webmodels are people too at least have the courtesy to drug them first


----------



## superodalisque (May 26, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Here's an idea:
> 
> Could you cut it into little slices and gift wrap the pieces in gaily wrapped packages to give out as party favors? You know, like how the bride 'n groom hand out slices of the wedding cake as mementos? That would be SO COOL.



presentation is good. sushi anyone?


----------



## superodalisque (May 26, 2009)

have a good time. don't stress yourself whether you are a guy or a girl. everything does not have to be so god awful important. your not there to judge, just to meet people and have a nice time. harmless weirdos are interesting and they keep the fun rolling.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 26, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> you have the right to call people by their screen name unless there are numbers in it
> 
> especially if their real name turns out to be mad anticlimactic
> 
> also: webmodels are people too at least have the courtesy to drug them first



You just want someone to actually call you "exile in thighville" IRL.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 26, 2009)

Can we have theme songs? or at least a sloshy Kennedy relative as an opening act so we can do compare contrast?


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 26, 2009)

gypsy said:


> He had the Aura of Ick.
> 
> Big time.



Uber ick! *shudders at the memory* 

He wouldn't leave the ladies alone.


----------



## Katluvschocolate (May 26, 2009)

There are always many stories to be told,after attending a bash.I am married,but it is quite interesting the new and inventive ways that men and women try to hit on me.I am a bit of a flirt,so I take most things with good cheer.But I have noticed several things;1)Men think because my husband is a little guy,I can some how do better - of course with THEM.The truth is,while I smile knowingly at the comments,I am thinking"His brain and what's in his pants are much bigger than yours buddy"There is nothing like a big BRAIN to turn a girl on. 2)If you stand and stare at me near or from afar, I will not fall madly in love with you - but I will think you are super creepy and need to find another spot to hang out in.Far far from you.3)That super cool slick outfit that you think makes you look super pimp-MAKES YOU LOOK SUPER PIMP. Ewwww:doh: Come on,there are lots of fun guys at these things.Some just need to get a clue.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 26, 2009)

MisterGuy said:


> Btw, it's good for guys to have guides like this since fat women are an entirely different species than regular women, or really, the rest of humanity. None of the normal rules of social interaction--like not looking like shit and acting like a total asshole--are transferable to this rare species.
> 
> Seriously, wtf? I've never been to a bash, but are dudes this clueless at them? Or should I say, are they that much more clueless at BBW bashes than guys in "regular" clubs/bars/etc.?



Yes I'm afraid. Guys like that come to the bashes dripping snot and clawing at anyone who makes eye contact. When they are repeatedly rejected they come back to the boards using words like "clique" and "incrowd", feeling hurt and rejected, as if fat women ARE a different species that should be grateful for their beer drinkin' breath stinkin' exclusive patronage. We're thinking, maybe we need to make some general guidelines in advance before it gets there. We're trying to meet half way.


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 26, 2009)

mossystate said:


> You could have posted it on this forum, and not on one where not everybody posts. I am not an ' FA ', so I stay away from that forum. Just sayin'.



It was pertinent to THAT forum at the time, before this thread ever started.

That's why I try to read the forums that interest me. I am not a BBW, but I read BBW forums, not just in Dims, but anywhere. I am interested in BBW's *and *FA's.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Santaclear (May 26, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> To anyone who was at the MD bash, take a look at how the creepy bald guy acted. Not only can he not dance but there were reports from several women that he made very inappropriate comments toward them when in their vicinity.



Was this guy wearing anything besides a football jersey?


----------



## tonynyc (May 26, 2009)

wrestlingguy said:


> It was pertinent to THAT forum at the time, before this thread ever started.
> 
> That's why I try to read the forums that interest me. I am not a BBW, but I read BBW forums, not just in Dims, but anywhere. I am interested in BBW's *and *FA's.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Just makes you "well rounded"


----------



## mossystate (May 26, 2009)

wrestlingguy said:


> It was pertinent to THAT forum at the time, before this thread ever started.
> 
> That's why I try to read the forums that interest me. I am not a BBW, but I read BBW forums, not just in Dims, but anywhere. I am interested in BBW's *and *FA's.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Things get repeated. No big deal.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 26, 2009)

*I have been to MANY BBW Dances! Never a "BASH" though. I have say I always have had a great time! The problem I have when I am there, are the women! They are soooo deep into their cliques, its really hard for men to approach them. Its very intimidating to alot of men. The women are so quick to judge the men there, without regard to the guys feelings at any point. Ladies, Imagine if you could, the type of man, purely a physical specimen, that turns you on and makes your knees weak! OK, now imagine a WHOLE ROOM full of those guys!!

I cant say ALL the men, but so many of them at the bashes/dances just wanna enjoy looking and talking, if they are brave enough, at us BBW! We should be humbled by this fact! But yet , so many women still remain unapproachable! If you see a guy smiling at you from across the room, or many glances toward you, go up to him and say "hi" maybe a dance! Just have fun and enjoy all the men there!! *


----------



## mossystate (May 26, 2009)

Barb, while I think common courtesy is great, that also goes for the men who have their tongues hanging out of their heads.

If there were a room full of men who made parts of me tingle, it would not be up to those men to endure me being tacky and not care about whether I was making them uncomfortable.

Not sure I understand that mindset...or want to understand.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 26, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Barb, while I think common courtesy is great, that also goes for the men who have their tongues hanging out of their heads.
> 
> If there were a room full of men who made parts of me tingle, it would not be up to those men to endure me being tacky and not care about whether I was making them uncomfortable.
> 
> Not sure I understand that mindset...or want to understand.



Shut up and be grateful, woman ... or I'll pop you one. I swear it, I will.


----------



## superodalisque (May 26, 2009)

most of the guys at dances are not that bad. some are a lil inexperienced etc... but i don't think they deserve to be stamped as freaks trolls etc... in general. the same goes for women. just because a BBW is new to things and feeling herself it doesn't mean she is an attention whore etc... no wonder some people are afraid to come to a dance or talk much once they get there. i think there is a lot of fear at the dances and not enough people just having fun. its all been made too serious. there are too many people just waiting for the chance to judge other people harshly forgetting that they have ever made a mistake. 

its not just FAs there behaving inappropriately and with their tongues hanging out. i think there is a double standard at work. the best thing is for everybody to help everybody. most of the people there are on some kind of a learning curve. maybe we all need to remeber that. be generous with your kindness. treat people the way you want to be treated. if someone makes a mistep don't turn them into a villian. don't make it into this big dramatic thing. don't go around creating enemies where there really aren't any just because you feel insecure or afraid. try and be understanding and gently helpful. sure there are people who won't respond but they are not the majority. i don't think its right to punish everybody because one or two people out of hundreds are a bit nutty.


----------



## superodalisque (May 26, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> *I have been to MANY BBW Dances! Never a "BASH" though. I have say I always have had a great time! The problem I have when I am there, are the women! They are soooo deep into their cliques, its really hard for men to approach them. Its very intimidating to alot of men. The women are so quick to judge the men there, without regard to the guys feelings at any point. Ladies, Imagine if you could, the type of man, purely a physical specimen, that turns you on and makes your knees weak! OK, now imagine a WHOLE ROOM full of those guys!!
> 
> I cant say ALL the men, but so many of them at the bashes/dances just wanna enjoy looking and talking, if they are brave enough, at us BBW! We should be humbled by this fact! But yet , so many women still remain unapproachable! If you see a guy smiling at you from across the room, or many glances toward you, go up to him and say "hi" maybe a dance! Just have fun and enjoy all the men there!! *



i tried to rep you but they wouldn't let me. yep, whatever happened to fun?


----------



## BarbBBW (May 26, 2009)

Thats Ok babe!! I was able to REP you Muahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mossystate (May 26, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> > its not just FAs there behaving inappropriately and with their tongues hanging out.
> > i think there is a double standard at work.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BoomSnap (May 26, 2009)

This thread was meant to be totally tongue-in-cheek. Sure you shouldn't be a righteous dick to everyone but it never hurts to just vent a lil and make fun of the omega-creepy people.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 26, 2009)

Maybe its just me but I don't feel humbled at the idea that someone finds me attractive, nor do I go to bbw events so that men can stare at me, maybe even talk to me if they work up the nerve. 


BarbBBW said:


> *I have been to MANY BBW Dances! Never a "BASH" though. I have say I always have had a great time! The problem I have when I am there, are the women! They are soooo deep into their cliques, its really hard for men to approach them. Its very intimidating to alot of men. The women are so quick to judge the men there, without regard to the guys feelings at any point. Ladies, Imagine if you could, the type of man, purely a physical specimen, that turns you on and makes your knees weak! OK, now imagine a WHOLE ROOM full of those guys!!
> 
> I cant say ALL the men, but so many of them at the bashes/dances just wanna enjoy looking and talking, if they are brave enough, at us BBW! We should be humbled by this fact! But yet , so many women still remain unapproachable! If you see a guy smiling at you from across the room, or many glances toward you, go up to him and say "hi" maybe a dance! Just have fun and enjoy all the men there!! *


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 26, 2009)

You know Kat, one of the things I always admired about your husband was his willingness to just get out there and do his own thing at dances. He is comfortable in his own skin and it shows. That's a pretty cool thing.


Katluvschocolate said:


> There are always many stories to be told,after attending a bash.I am married,but it is quite interesting the new and inventive ways that men and women try to hit on me.I am a bit of a flirt,so I take most things with good cheer.But I have noticed several things;1)Men think because my husband is a little guy,I can some how do better - of course with THEM.The truth is,while I smile knowingly at the comments,I am thinking"His brain and what's in his pants are much bigger than yours buddy"There is nothing like a big BRAIN to turn a girl on. 2)If you stand and stare at me near or from afar, I will not fall madly in love with you - but I will think you are super creepy and need to find another spot to hang out in.Far far from you.3)That super cool slick outfit that you think makes you look super pimp-MAKES YOU LOOK SUPER PIMP. Ewwww:doh: Come on,there are lots of fun guys at these things.Some just need to get a clue.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 26, 2009)

As usual when I post there is always shit LMAO anyways this is MY OPINION !! My whole point WAS,.... Just share a smile!! And good for all of you who dont need to be told you look good by men who adore you as the FAT CHICK you are!!! You and your BBW girlfriends, go to a place where skinny chicks are hanging out all the time with men who think BBW are gross and disgusting weak women, see how much you enjoy it there!! You WILL be HUMBLED!


----------



## mossystate (May 26, 2009)

Oy.



dotdotdot


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 26, 2009)

I went to mainstream clubs before I ever knew anything about the bbw "community" I didn't have any problem finding people who thought I was an attractive woman. I continue to go to mainstream clubs to this day, still walk out with phone numbers. So forgive me if I don't feel grateful or humbled that someone doesn't find me gross. I am truly sorry that has been your experience. 

Also, a differing opinion doesn't constitute shit.


BarbBBW said:


> As usual when I post there is always shit LMAO anyways this is MY OPINION !! My whole point WAS,.... Just share a smile!! And good for all of you who dont need to be told you look good by men who adore you as the FAT CHICK you are!!! You and your BBW girlfriends, go to a place where skinny chicks are hanging out all the time with men who think BBW are gross and disgusting weak women, see how much you enjoy it there!! You WILL be HUMBLED!


----------



## exile in thighville (May 26, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You just want someone to actually call you "exile in thighville" IRL.



it's happened with "mr. ex machina" tons of times


----------



## exile in thighville (May 26, 2009)

wrestlingguy said:


> I am not a BBW, but I read BBW forums



quoted 4 troof


----------



## Szombathy (May 26, 2009)

Seems like this thread has really taken off. It seems to me like some of the advice given here makes a lot of good sense--especially that advice that has to do with avoiding harassing people and maintaining good proper decorum. But I think the "wear this, and not that," "don't have a combover," etc., is problematic insofar as it reflects the already cliqueish feel of some of these events. We can make it clear what behavior is in poor taste without criticizing people for their natural shortcomings, whether they be natural shyness or poor coiffure.


----------



## blackghost75 (May 26, 2009)

I've been attending bbw dances and bashes since 2000,and I've seen how some of the women act at these events and it's not lady like.
For the ladies: When at a bash please don't act like you've never seen a man before. I've seen women chase after a man and just wanting to jump his bones,where he stands. This isn't good!! Why is that most of the women at these events will go for the player or the flashy guy ? And pass the good guy or the intellect over?? I'm sick and tired of a guy like myself get over shadowed by some player,that the women run to. And the worse part of it all is that they know that he is a player or he is married.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 26, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I used the phrase, " tongue hanging out ", so, if that was directed my way, I also said that if I was being tacky...not just happy and excited...that no man should have to feel obligated to stroke my ego.
> 
> 
> Kindness is groovy. I don't know that anybody is saying that is an issue.
> ...



have you ever been to a bash


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 26, 2009)

I do that, call someone by their screen name. Especially if I haven't had a lot of private conversations with them. Um horrible with names so trying to keep a screenname and a real name straight just kills me lol!


exile in thighville said:


> it's happened with "mr. ex machina" tons of times


----------



## BarbBBW (May 26, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> I went to mainstream clubs before I ever knew anything about the bbw "community" I didn't have any problem finding people who thought I was an attractive woman. I continue to go to mainstream clubs to this day, still walk out with phone numbers. So forgive me if I don't feel grateful or humbled that someone doesn't find me gross. I am truly sorry that has been your experience.
> 
> Also, a differing opinion doesn't constitute shit.



hahahahaha Good for you!! Keep on keeping on girl!!

I have had bad experiences when I was younger with men who didnt like bbw yes! I am so happy you have not ever had anything like that happen to yourself!!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 26, 2009)

Just sprinkling this thread with some LOVE DUST


----------



## superodalisque (May 26, 2009)

mossystate said:


> superodalisque said:
> 
> 
> > I used the phrase, " tongue hanging out ", so, if that was directed my way, I also said that if I was being tacky...not just happy and excited...that no man should have to feel obligated to stroke my ego.
> ...


----------



## tonynyc (May 26, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Just sprinkling this thread with some LOVE DUST



*Hooray !!!! You don't how long i've waited for this moment- makes my day .
And the way this thread is going some folks may need a sprinkle and others a dumping
*


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 26, 2009)

Who said I haven't had any bad experiences? I don't know a single fat woman who's gotten through life unscathed by the fat phobic people out there. I just haven't allowed those experiences to leave me feeling grateful that someone out there finds my gross fat ass attractive (I'd do the eyeroll icon and be all passive ageessive too but its a pain in the ass to do from this blackberry)


BarbBBW said:


> hahahahaha Good for you!! Keep on keeping on girl!!
> 
> I have had bad experiences when I was younger with men who didnt like bbw yes! I am so happy you have not ever had anything like that happen to yourself!!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 26, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> Who said I haven't had any bad experiences? I don't know a single fat woman who's gotten through life unscathed by the fat phobic people out there. I just haven't allowed those experiences to leave me feeling grateful that someone out there finds my gross fat ass attractive (I'd do the eyeroll icon and be all passive ageessive too but its a pain in the ass to do from this blackberry)



Ella enough Honestly! I *do* feel grateful for all the FA's and men who love BBW!!! You have a diff opinion fine,... but..ya .. enough


----------



## BarbBBW (May 26, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Hooray !!!! You don't how long i've waited for this moment- makes my day .
> And the way this thread is going some folks my need a sprinkle and others a dumping
> *



ehhehe yes Tony :wubu:I agree my hunny bunny!! I am glad you enjoyed it, I enjoyed doing it as well!!


----------



## soleil3313 (May 26, 2009)

Webmaster said:


> I've always viewed conventions and bashes as magical events where the people I like and admire best are all in one place, sort of like what my ideal world looks like. It can be an incredibly great experience, but it is also a place where we can either perpetuate prejudices about fat people and FAs, or help alleviating them and finding each other.



I definitely agree with this, I was telling a friend this weekend that I think of bashes as a kind of Oasis....where I, as a BBW, can go and have fun and not worry about the weight I carry. I DO, however, need to respect everyone at the bash. This has definitely been mentioned before, but it's really the most important thing imo. A little respect goes a long way....I <3 going to bashes to have a good time and I've met some incredibly awesome people and consider myself lucky to have been able to be a part of these little oases or magical gatherings, if you will.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 26, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Ella enough Honestly! I *do* feel grateful for all the FA's and men who love BBW!!! You have a diff opinion fine,... but..ya .. enough



So you can share your opinion, but I must keep mine to myself?
All the time? Or just when I don't agree with you? And how about if I bring my own Love Dust? Can I share what I think then?


----------



## mossystate (May 26, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> mossystate said:
> 
> 
> > just relax. you did use the phrase "tongue hanging out ". no one is attacking you. just giving my own opinion up in here. you weren't the first person to say things like that. a lot of people have the same opinion that you do and its a valid one too. nobody has to be wrong.
> ...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 26, 2009)

Szombathy said:


> Seems like this thread has really taken off. It seems to me like some of the advice given here makes a lot of good sense--especially that advice that has to do with avoiding harassing people and maintaining good proper decorum. But I think the "wear this, and not that," "don't have a combover," etc., is problematic insofar as it reflects the already cliqueish feel of some of these events. We can make it clear what behavior is in poor taste without criticizing people for their natural shortcomings, whether they be natural shyness or poor coiffure.


If you thought my commentary (Or anyone else's) was about combovers and football jerseys, you've missed the point. 

Creepy combover guy is not creepy because he has a combover. He is creepy because he NEVER took no for an answer. If a girl told you outright FOUR TIMES that she really was not interested in dancing with you - and she said it clearly, and there was no doubt she meant it - would you then go up to her AGAIN and ask a FIFTH time? It wasn't that he had a combover. It's that he didn't respect my "no," and to a woman, that is a skeevy (sometimes scary) thing. I honestly felt very uncomfortable. 

Now, the football jersey thing - the point was not how you dress. It's that you put some effort into looking nice. We women spend hours getting ready (some of us) to look nice, and when a guy shows up *at a formal event* looking like he could care less, he doesn't feel the need to try because, after all, he's a guy among many women, well, that shows a simple lack of respect. THAT's what this is about - respect.


----------



## mossystate (May 26, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> have you ever been to a bash



No. So now, I guess I will be told how my saying that respect is good for all is a bad thing. 

* waits for the weakest ah-HA moment in Dims history *


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 27, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Now, the football jersey thing - the point was not how you dress. It's that you put some effort into looking nice. We women spend hours getting ready (some of us) to look nice, and when a guy shows up looking like he could care less, he doesn't feel the need to try because, after all, he's a guy among many women, well, that shows a simple lack of respect. THAT's what this is about - respect.




you edited, so now my post doesn't make sense


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 27, 2009)

I'm sorry, I should have clarified. I'm talking about formal events only. 

I actually went back and edited that clarification into my post.


----------



## Santaclear (May 27, 2009)

I heard he was wearing _only_ a jersey, and the rest of the stuff about him being bald and a terrible dancer was a euphemism for that.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 27, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm sorry, I should have clarified. I'm talking about formal events only.




Gotcha and agreed. That's why dress codes can be a good thing, enforced dress codes.


----------



## mossystate (May 27, 2009)

I think all men should wear a tux during any pool parties.


----------



## superodalisque (May 27, 2009)

mossystate said:


> superodalisque said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? *L* I am quite relaxed. You just seemed to have been saying others are/were wrong for their experiences. Two-way street is all that was happening here. That's about it.
> ...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 27, 2009)

LOL! That would certainly make them more fun.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 27, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> I heard he was wearing _only_ a jersey, and the rest of the stuff about him being bald and a terrible dancer was a euphemism for that.




see a garter belt and some super high heels would have dressed that outfit right on up!


----------



## mossystate (May 27, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> mossystate said:
> 
> 
> > the question is --which experiences?
> ...


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 27, 2009)

This thread pushes so many of my buttons...



SparkGirl said:


> *Brush your hair. Don't adjust your pants in front of people. Don't expect to order Mai-Tai's at a Mexican restaurant. You don't need to mention twice that you have a Lexus, it doesn't make you cool. If the girl runs from the restaurant screaming "stop staring at my f-ing ass!!!", she probably isn't pleased with you, so don't sit at her table the next night at the dance. :doh:
> *



Oh, girl, I had no idea. So sorry you had to endure that.



MisterGuy said:


> Seriously, wtf? I've never been to a bash, but are dudes this clueless at them? Or should I say, are they that much more clueless at BBW bashes than guys in "regular" clubs/bars/etc.?



I don't know about "regular" bars and clubs, but there are some guys that go to bashes whose social development has been severely stunted. 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yes. He asked me to dance not once...not twice...but FIVE TIMES. I started out refusing him politely...but the last time I just said "NO!!!!!!" and walked away. If he'd asked me one more time I was going to go get Phil or someone to get him to leave me alone. According to bash staff, he's at a lot of stuff and actually harmless - but he was skeeving me out.



Sounds like the guy that wouldn't leave me alone at the Newark NAAFA convention. Eventually, I had to tell him flat out that I would never dance with him, so never to ask me again. It was like he had no short-term memory of the previous times I had said no. I'll get back to that "harmless" thing in a bit, but first the other posts that struck me:



superodalisque said:


> have a good time. don't stress yourself whether you are a guy or a girl. everything does not have to be so god awful important. your not there to judge, just to meet people and have a nice time. harmless weirdos are interesting and they keep the fun rolling.





BarbBBW said:


> *I have been to MANY BBW Dances! Never a "BASH" though. I have say I always have had a great time! The problem I have when I am there, are the women! They are soooo deep into their cliques, its really hard for men to approach them. Its very intimidating to alot of men. The women are so quick to judge the men there, without regard to the guys feelings at any point. Ladies, Imagine if you could, the type of man, purely a physical specimen, that turns you on and makes your knees weak! OK, now imagine a WHOLE ROOM full of those guys!!
> 
> I cant say ALL the men, but so many of them at the bashes/dances just wanna enjoy looking and talking, if they are brave enough, at us BBW! We should be humbled by this fact! But yet , so many women still remain unapproachable! If you see a guy smiling at you from across the room, or many glances toward you, go up to him and say "hi" maybe a dance! Just have fun and enjoy all the men there!! *





Ella Bella said:


> Maybe its just me but I don't feel humbled at the idea that someone finds me attractive, nor do I go to bbw events so that men can stare at me, maybe even talk to me if they work up the nerve.




Okay, I've thought about this a lot in the past few years, and I still go back and forth as to where the line of social appropriateness is. This much I know:

- People come to dances/bashes for a variety of reasons. Some to hook up, some to hang with friends, some to sample the world they wish existed in their everyday life, some to let their exhibitionist tendencies run wild, some to just dance. Holding assumptions about why someone else is there is likely to get you into trouble. 

- The mere fact that someone finds you attractive is neither a compliment that deserves gratitude nor the grodiest thing that ever happened to you. If the interest is mutual, flirtation can be explored. If it's not, both parties should be able to walk away without feeling horrible about the fact that an attraction was expressed.

- Some people see dancing with someone else as no big deal, others see it as an intimate invitation into their personal space. Neither are wrong, but neither should feel pressured to see it as something that they don't.

- Many fat people are hyper-sensitized to invasions of their personal space because people have judged and made comments about their bodies all their lives. For many, not allowing someone to invade their space (regardless of motive) is a way of reclaiming the personal power that was denied them in the past.

- Staring at someone (whether out of admiration or disgust) is considered rude and invasive of personal space in Western cultures. So is making comments about, but not to, a person within their hearing.

- Women who are "deep into their cliques" might be there specifically as a girls night, and they might be using those friends as a buffer from unwanted male attention. Unapproachable might be exactly the vibe they intend to project. This does not make that woman a lesbian or a man-hater.

- Very few people like to be rejected.

- Very few people like rejecting others.

- Some people (male and female) are not so good at picking up on subtle cues and body language used to express disinterest. If you are getting "shot down" harshly repeatedly, you might be one of these people.

- The discomfort that a person feels with having to reject someone who is not taking a subtler hint may lead that person to misjudge the level of harshness necessary to breach the clueless one's subtlety threshold and go nuclear on them out of frustration.

Signs a person wants to interact with you:
- Makes and holds eye contact.
- Smiles and holds gaze. (A short smile, then looking away may just mean "hello, fellow human being".)
- Asks you innocuous question or comments on the weather as a gambit to start a conversation. If you reply with enthusiasm, the person will assume interest and continue conversation. (If answer is nothing or vague and non-committal, the person has not risked anything too personal and can walk away without feeling too rejected.)

Signs a person doesn't want to interact with you:
- Avoids eye contact at all or makes prolonged hostile eye contact.
- Turns their back on you when you approach.
- Suddenly turns to person next to them in intense conversation when you approach.
- Moves to a different spot on the dance floor to avoid you.

I could come up with more, but those are on the top of my head this evening, and this is too long already...


----------



## superodalisque (May 27, 2009)

mossystate said:


> superodalisque said:
> 
> 
> > If you would want to argue that rude people ( notice I said people ) at bashes should be ' understood ', then I think we need to just agree that we are from different planets, where no questions should ever bang into one another during trips outside our spheres....or something like that. *L*
> ...


----------



## mossystate (May 27, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> yep planet experience versus planet imagination



*L* Wow. Yeah...you got me. It's kind of like the bear shitting in the woods thing....if someone basically stalks another human being at a Bash, and does not respect the word no, it didn't happen....it's a Bash, and only those who have been to one ( or does one have to go to more to understand ) get it.

:blink:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 27, 2009)

AS usual, I am sorry I posted on this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! F**kin A
everyone please go back to being nice


----------



## tonynyc (May 27, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> AS usual, I am sorry I posted on this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! F**kin A
> everyone please go back to being nice




*You have nothing to be sorry about- you just continue posting and being the nice person that you are*


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (May 27, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I think all men should wear a tux during any pool parties.



Bah! Its gonna be hotter than Satan's gonads outside. No frakkin way....and I say this as someone that lives in Central Florida.


----------



## superodalisque (May 27, 2009)

mossystate said:


> *L* Wow. Yeah...you got me. It's kind of like the bear shitting in the woods thing....if someone basically stalks another human being at a Bash, and does not respect the word no, it didn't happen....it's a Bash, and only those who have been to one ( or does one have to go to more to understand ) get it.
> 
> :blink:



no, no one should be mistreated at a bash. but there is a lot of exaggerated talk regarding bashes. someone asking you to dance too much, flirting or staring too hard is not stalking. i have actually been stalked before and thats not the same thing AT ALL. very few of the guys are ever even so bad that they have to be asked to leave. if it is that bad a woman should tell someone in authority at the event so that the person can be thrown out. any of the bashes i've been to where there has been a complaint led to the person being put out no questions asked. its just that, to me, all of this overly dramatic stuff is the kind of thing you find in highschool where people are labled etc... it does a lot of diservice to the guys who come there and behave nicely the entire weekend. i just think we should take a more grown up tact when it comes to how we treat each other. it would be something different if things were really all that bad. but, since they aren't its kind of overkill. i just don't like the idea of encouraging that because when something really does happen no one will take it seriously. you should come to some and maybe you'd understand what i mean.


----------



## Cat (May 27, 2009)

I would really like to encourage women to dance with the guys who are the insistant, awkward and potentially outside your "norm". It's just a dance.

At Chicago bashes I attended, and at the other bashes and conventions I attended around the country, there were always guys who walked all around the ballroom, trying for literally hours to get someone to dance. If these guys happened upon me, and they ask me to dance, I accepted. It wasn't an engagement, it was two minutes out of my life that gave someone else a smile. And, it got me back on the dance floor. Also, whether you might be aware or not, other guys are watching the dance floor, looking, watching your jiggly moves. They may not have noticed you if you were clumped together in a full table of women. But out on the dance floor in all your glory.. You might catch the eye of the guy who does interest you!

Oh, and that guy you granted the dance? Thank him at the end of the dance and wish him well. No harm, no foul, and just head to the bathroom to wash off the cold sweat he left on your hand.


----------



## superodalisque (May 27, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> AS usual, I am sorry I posted on this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! F**kin A
> everyone please go back to being nice



nah keep posting. you have the same rights to your opinion as anyone else.


----------



## mossystate (May 27, 2009)

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> Bah! Its gonna be hotter than Satan's gonads outside. No frakkin way....and I say this as someone that lives in Central Florida.



I meant while in the pool. Sheesh!


----------



## superodalisque (May 27, 2009)

Cat said:


> I would really like to encourage women to dance with the guys who are the insistant, awkward and potentially outside your "norm". It's just a dance.
> 
> At Chicago bashes I attended, and at the other bashes and conventions I attended around the country, there were always guys who walked all around the ballroom, trying for literally hours to get someone to dance. If these guys happened upon me, and they ask me to dance, I accepted. It wasn't an engagement, it was two minutes out of my life that gave someone else a smile. And, it got me back on the dance floor. Also, whether you might be aware or not, other guys are watching the dance floor, looking, watching your jiggly moves. They may not have noticed you if you were clumped together in a full table of women. But out on the dance floor in all your glory.. You might catch the eye of the guy who does interest you!
> 
> Oh, and that guy you granted the dance? Thank him at the end of the dance and wish him well. No harm, no foul, and just head to the bathroom to wash off the cold sweat he left on your hand.



i think the most important thing other guys notice is when you can actually be kind to someone. sure they might see the jiggles etc.. but when it comes thier turn to ask you to dance they are going to remember how you treated the other guy no matter how odd even they think he might be. so sometimes more than anything else its your character and your disposition on display. and you are right its just a dance. i think sometimes people forget how the rest of the world looks at fat people. to them we might seem to be as odd as that insistant guy at the dance. how often have fat women been treated like the odd man out. most guys are not going to try and molest you on the dance floor. sure there are a few people who overstep their bounds but its a definite tiny minority and people need to keep that in perspective.


----------



## Cat (May 27, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> ....but when it comes thier turn to ask you to dance they are going to remember how you treated the other guy no matter how odd even they think he might be. so sometimes more than anything else its your character and your disposition on display.



So, so true. I completely agree.


----------



## mossystate (May 27, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> > no, no one should be mistreated at a bash. but there is a lot of exaggerated talk regarding bashes. someone asking you to dance too much, flirting or staring too hard is not stalking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ladle (May 27, 2009)

So since I am not attending any bashes soon, if I were to walk into this thread wearing my football top and just stare at the sexy Avatars....does that make you feel uneasy? If I add a drool? If I send a PM saying "Schaaaawing"?


----------



## Red (May 27, 2009)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> - Staring at someone (whether out of admiration or disgust) is considered rude and invasive of personal space in Western cultures. *So is making comments about, but not to, a person within their hearing.*
> 
> School playground tactics, hit it on the head there Carla, this made me uncomfortable a couple of times at certain bashes, in the UK and US. It's not necessary and not fun, especially when you know the person is within earshot and can hear what's being said. Even if they are a bit odd - don't say it loud enough for them to hear.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 27, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> no, no one should be mistreated at a bash. but there is a lot of exaggerated talk regarding bashes. someone asking you to dance too much, flirting or staring too hard is not stalking. i have actually been stalked before and thats not the same thing AT ALL. very few of the guys are ever even so bad that they have to be asked to leave. if it is that bad a woman should tell someone in authority at the event so that the person can be thrown out. any of the bashes i've been to where there has been a complaint led to the person being put out no questions asked. its just that, to me, all of this overly dramatic stuff is the kind of thing you find in highschool where people are labled etc... it does a lot of diservice to the guys who come there and behave nicely the entire weekend. i just think we should take a more grown up tact when it comes to how we treat each other. it would be something different if things were really all that bad. but, since they aren't its kind of overkill. i just don't like the idea of encouraging that because when something really does happen no one will take it seriously. you should come to some and maybe you'd understand what i mean.



Supero, you are *such* a sweet, forgiving and patient person. It's in your nature down to the bone. I've got a healthy measure of it somewhat but it doesn't go as deep as yours does. I see you sitting up handing bananas to these apes and walking them along but yours is a unique disposition. It's not something that everyone can or should feel obligated to do. I'm spending over $1200 to go to this hootnanny and I'm not going to spend the whole time baby sitting and putting up with spoiled man-drama. If you want to reach out to these clods I think it's a noble thing and you should be lauded for doing so. That being said, I reserve the right to call you out next time you enter in to another schpiel about how you don't want to date FAs because they only value your body and not your mind in your experience. Your experiences would be slightly better if you stayed away from the ones everyone else is falling over themselves to avoid in my opinion.

This is not the Playboy mansion folks. These are women and men like you would meet anywhere else and shouldn't be treated any ol' kind of way simply because s/he's an _____(insert abreviation)_____, they all think of you as ____(adjective)_____ and the rumors say s/he's going to ______(verb)____ you.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 27, 2009)

Here are 3 of my "pointers" I shared in chat the other night. 

1) Don't be that guy who stares at me while I eat...and by staring I mean elbows-on-table-chin-in-hands staring.

2) Don't be that guy who tries to talk me into going to your room while drunk dancing with me on the darkened dance floor only to turn around and try again when the lights come on because you've forgotten who I am.

3) Don't be that guy who takes sneaky camera phone pictures.




PS...Thanks for starting this thread, Nate lol


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 27, 2009)

There is a lot of talk about men here. What about the women? What do men hate that women do at the bashes?


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 27, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> As usual when I post there is always shit LMAO anyways this is MY OPINION !! My whole point WAS,.... Just share a smile!! And good for all of you who dont need to be told you look good by men who adore you as the FAT CHICK you are!!! You and your BBW girlfriends, go to a place where skinny chicks are hanging out all the time with men who think BBW are gross and disgusting weak women, see how much you enjoy it there!! You WILL be HUMBLED!



I have lots of fat friends. I was a fat woman. We went to clubs. We all got hit on. Most of the time, it was very unwelcome attention. Some of the guys were creepy. Others, there was just no reciprocal interest. Kind of like ... a Dims bash! In any event, I've never felt "grateful" for attention from a man, nor would I expect a man to feel all warm 'n toasty coz I find him attractive. 

Barb, I've seen your pics. You're a very pretty woman, and I doubt very much that men anywhere, Dims bash or no, would consider you "gross and disgusting". Those who do ... are likely "gross and disgusting" themselves. Some loss.

ETA: I think the reason that you are getting a more negative reaction has to do with telling women that they will feel "humbled" because they'll be the object of adoring male attention. I like the term "flattered".


----------



## sirGordy (May 27, 2009)

blackghost75 said:


> I've been attending bbw dances and bashes since 2000,and I've seen how some of the women act at these events and it's not lady like.
> For the ladies: When at a bash please don't act like you've never seen a man before. I've seen women chase after a man and just wanting to jump his bones,where he stands. This isn't good!! Why is that most of the women at these events will go for the player or the flashy guy ? And pass the good guy or the intellect over?? I'm sick and tired of a guy like myself get over shadowed by some player,that the women run to. And the worse part of it all is that they know that he is a player or he is married.



You know, I can relate to this post, since I can tend to be a shy person, especially when meeting so many new people. At times, I can feel marginalized. I tend to be somewhat gregarious, but only when I feel that I am connecting with others. I have been to these bashes, and sometimes felt as if I were the only person in a room full of people. Maybe its a perception, but I even felt as if I were being ignored, and I for one do not like going to events where I feel that I am an outsider.

But alot of us decent ones get frustrated and give up trying to be seen when others with more pinache and flash steal the show. 

I am a nice person. I do not drink, and I am always respectful, especially to those of feminine persuasion. That being said, I just wish that when I go to these events, I can be judged not just by my looks, but by the content of my character, the person that I am, and the qualities that I possess. Some of us men are pretty decent, once you get to know us better.


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (May 27, 2009)

sirGordy said:


> You know, I can relate to this post, since I can tend to be a shy person, especially when meeting so many new people. At times, I can feel marginalized. I tend to be somewhat gregarious, but only when I feel that I am connecting with others. I have been to these bashes, and sometimes felt as if I were the only person in a room full of people. Maybe its a perception, but I even felt as if I were being ignored, and I for one do not like going to events where I feel that I am an outsider.
> 
> But alot of us decent ones get frustrated and give up trying to be seen when others with more pinache and flash steal the show.
> 
> I am a nice person. I do not drink, and I am always respectful, especially to those of feminine persuasion. That being said, I just wish that when I go to these events, I can be judged not just by my looks, but by the content of my character, the person that I am, and the qualities that I possess. Some of us men are pretty decent, once you get to know us better.



yes yes you are. hugs.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 27, 2009)

mossystate said:


> No. So now, I guess I will be told how my saying that respect is good for all is a bad thing.
> 
> * waits for the weakest ah-HA moment in Dims history *



i mean it's fine, 90% of this thread applies to men/women in general

but you can pm me for my address to mail my royalty check


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (May 27, 2009)

Both as a single girl and as a married girl.

1. Do not get in a hot tub with your girlfriend then try to rub all over my calves, thighs and crotch I will out your ass fast. And so will many other confident women.

2. Do not come up to me and and say something like:is any body appreciating that beautiful big ass you have. I appreciate it. And god knows you will never ever touch it let alone appreciate it. 

3. Try to meet people - I have met some of the most fascinating,interesting people at bashes. I have had the chance to meet some of my heros, Conrad, Ann Marie, Heather, Randi, Paul Delacroix.

4. Its ok to think some one is hot...Even if you find out they are married and you might even have a connection. But respect them. Do not try to go for it. It will probably end badly for you.

Wish I was going with you guys I would love to meet k. and guns. And Lilly and a whole gaggle of you guys. Specially gordon. 

Have fun is the bottom like try not to be an ass and if you do drool keep a napkin handy. smooches....redhotphatgirl.:kiss2:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 27, 2009)

Cat said:


> I would really like to encourage women to dance with the guys who are the insistant, awkward and potentially outside your "norm". It's just a dance.
> 
> At Chicago bashes I attended, and at the other bashes and conventions I attended around the country, there were always guys who walked all around the ballroom, trying for literally hours to get someone to dance. If these guys happened upon me, and they ask me to dance, I accepted. It wasn't an engagement, it was two minutes out of my life that gave someone else a smile. And, it got me back on the dance floor. Also, whether you might be aware or not, other guys are watching the dance floor, looking, watching your jiggly moves. They may not have noticed you if you were clumped together in a full table of women. But out on the dance floor in all your glory.. You might catch the eye of the guy who does interest you!
> 
> Oh, and that guy you granted the dance? Thank him at the end of the dance and wish him well. No harm, no foul, and just head to the bathroom to wash off the cold sweat he left on your hand.


 *This was exactly MY point!! Well said!!*


----------



## Blackjack (May 27, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> *This was exactly MY point!! Well said!!*



If that was your point, you did a shit-poor job of explaining it. All your elucidations seemed to reinforce your original message, which seemed to be that BBWs should be _thankful _that they're getting attention from guys.


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (May 27, 2009)

gypsy said:


> Creepy Combover Guy... is that the one that was missing teeth who kept staring at women like a hungry hyena near a carcass?


Well I would stare at ya too...eyebrow wiggle. lmao
Hugs miss ya.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 27, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> If that was your point, you did a shit-poor job of explaining it. All your elucidations seemed to reinforce your original message, which came across as saying that BBWs should be thankful that they're getting attention from guys.



I have said IN ManY post, I am not great at explaining myself well in written form, i do my best! But thanks as usual BJ for your rudeness! ewww
First of all, I have seen pics of many of the BBW here on DIms and they are Beautiful!! Getting attention from a man is not an issue I am very sure of that!!! But, I said BBW should be appreciative of the men who go to the dances!! Appreciate the Fa's and men into BBW! I said _I_ AM THANKFUL FOR THE ATTENTION OF MEN AT THE DANCES!!! me, personally I ADORE FA's and I think if they can take the time to go to the dances and show their support of big women. Thats just my VIEW of it, because I have seen so many men go there and stand against the wall and not have a good time, because they are shy, or dont wanna seem creepy or whatever. It makes me sad.
ANywaysss, I say all FA's and Men into BBW should be appreciated!! I just wanna hug everyone one of them!!! Not just the "good" looking ones, or the "younger" one or the "older" one ALL OF THEM!!! Except Blackjack cause he is always an ass to me!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 27, 2009)

Cat said:


> I would really like to encourage women to dance with the guys who are the insistant, awkward and potentially outside your "norm". It's just a dance.
> 
> At Chicago bashes I attended, and at the other bashes and conventions I attended around the country, there were always guys who walked all around the ballroom, trying for literally hours to get someone to dance. If these guys happened upon me, and they ask me to dance, I accepted. It wasn't an engagement, it was two minutes out of my life that gave someone else a smile. And, it got me back on the dance floor. Also, whether you might be aware or not, other guys are watching the dance floor, looking, watching your jiggly moves. They may not have noticed you if you were clumped together in a full table of women. But out on the dance floor in all your glory.. You might catch the eye of the guy who does interest you!
> 
> Oh, and that guy you granted the dance? Thank him at the end of the dance and wish him well. No harm, no foul, and just head to the bathroom to wash off the cold sweat he left on your hand.



I have no problem dancing with someone I might not find attractive, as long as they are respectful and don't try to get grabby. I even say thank you at the end, cuz that's just good manners. 

There are those out there that don't get danced with because they try to dry hump any woman they manage to get out on the dance floor.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 27, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I have said IN ManY post, I am not great at explaining myself well in written form, i do my best! But thanks as usual BJ for your rudeness! ewww
> First of all, I have seen pics of many of the BBW here on DIms and they are Beautiful!! Getting attention from a man is not an issue I am very sure of that!!! But, I said BBW should be appreciative of the men who go to the dances!! Appreciate the Fa's and men into BBW! I said _I_ AM THANKFUL FOR THE ATTENTION OF MEN AT THE DANCES!!! me, personally I ADORE FA's and I think if they can take the time to go to the dances and show their support of big women. Thats just my VIEW of it, because I have seen so many men go there and stand against the wall and not have a good time, because they are shy, or dont wanna seem creepy or whatever. It makes me sad.
> ANywaysss, I say all FA's and Men into BBW should be appreciated!! I just wanna hug everyone one of them!!! Not just the "good" looking ones, or the "younger" one or the "older" one ALL OF THEM!!! Except Blackjack cause he is always an ass to me!



What are you 14? You know you have to be at least 18 to post here right?

You gave your opinion and got pissy and started in with that stupid Love Dust shit as soon as someone disagreed with your opinion. If you can't handle adult discussions, then maybe you should stick to the "What do I like about the previous poster" threads.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 27, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> What are you 14? You know you have to be at least 18 to post here right?
> 
> You gave your opinion and got pissy and started in with that stupid Love Dust shit as soon as someone disagreed with your opinion. If you can't handle adult discussions, then maybe you should stick to the "What do I like about the previous poster" threads.



whatever Bella, I gave my view, yes and then you all gave your opinions ON my view, then you got all bitchy as you usually do. Yes I am 14 LMAO! Disagree with my opinion as mush as you want, but DONT BE A BITCH about it!!!!!!!!! Thats all I ask!! I am NEVER a BITCH to anyone on here EVER!!!! So why is it when I post and someone disagrees with me its has to get Nasty?!?! Its so HO HUM! 
And so sorry you dont like my Love Dust LOL


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 27, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> If that was your point, you did a shit-poor job of explaining it. All your elucidations seemed to reinforce your original message, which seemed to be that BBWs should be _thankful _that they're getting attention from guys.



A man who gets it. They are out there


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 27, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> whatever Bella, I gave my view, yes and then you all gave your opinions ON my view, then you got all bitchy as you usually do. Yes I am 14 LMAO! Disagree with my opinion as mush as you want, but DONT BE A BITCH about it!!!!!!!!! Thats all I ask!! I am NEVER a BITCH to anyone on here EVER!!!! So why is it when I post and someone disagrees with me its has to get Nasty?!?! Its so HO HUM!
> And so sorry you dont like my Love Dust LOL



Well I think the Love Dust is a bit immature, but that's just me. My name is Ella, not Bella and not agreeing with your opinion does not make me a bitch but if that's the best you got then we'll just go with it.

Also, I didn't get nasty when disagreeing with you, nor do I usally get all bitchy as you stated. I'm actually pretty even headed and can voice my opinion quite well. I can even take someone voicing a different opinion without taking it personally or crying about people being mean.

ETA:
Maybe you could visit this thread and get some new material. Bitch was so 1999...
http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14092&highlight=forum+rumble


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2009)

okay...im lost...what's Love Dust?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 27, 2009)

Rowan said:


> okay...im lost...what's Love Dust?


----------



## mszwebs (May 27, 2009)

Rowan said:


> okay...im lost...what's Love Dust?



Love Dust..


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 27, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> I have no problem dancing with someone I might not find attractive, as long as they are respectful and don't try to get grabby. I even say thank you at the end, cuz that's just good manners.
> 
> There are those out there that don't get danced with because they try to dry hump any woman they manage to get out on the dance floor.



I am the same way. I'm one who can appreciate what it takes for a person to muster up the nerves to come over and ask for a dance. It's rare that I refuse anyone unless that person makes me feel uncomfortable or I'm running to the bathroom or something. Generally I try to treat everyone with respect but if I observe behavior that I don't like then of course I feel I should be able to say no. As long as they observe appropriate boundaries I'm ok with it. That goes for everyone else too. Everybody is not going to want to be my friend. 

But you know, I go to these things to yuk it up with friends and so fourth. I'm not there to meet a man or get lucky. Sure I'm open to either but I never leave these things kicking the dirt because there are always friendly people there. Now if I were there to meet men I'd be miserable because in the 10+ years I've been going to bashes I've never hooked up with one. I would like to suggest to some of you fellas who go to these things and leave feeling discouraged that you may be attending these functions for the wrong reasons. Sure, go ahead and enjoy the eye candy. Dance a little. It's fun! But how about the concept of making friends? With both women AND men? It's what most of the women are focused on.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


>





mszwebs said:


> Love Dust..



lol...ahhh ok...i gotcha. Thank you muh dears


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 27, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> But you know, I go to these things to yuk it up with friends and so fourth. I'm not there to meet a man or get lucky. Sure I'm open to either but I never leave these things kicking the dirt because there are always friendly people there. Now if I were there to meet men I'd be miserable because in the 10+ years I've been going to bashes I've never hooked up with one. I would like to suggest to some of you fellas who go to these things and leave feeling discouraged that you may be attending these functions for the wrong reasons. Sure, go ahead and enjoy the eye candy. Dance a little. It's fun! But how about the concept of making friends? With both women AND men? It's what most of the women are focused on.




Exactly! I have a significant other, so I don't go to bashes or dances looking for a boyfriend or a booty call. It's not often that I'm even there alone, I usually travel with my girls and I'm there to have a night out with them and hang out, dance, drink and just have a good time. Most of the time its been way too long since I've seen them last and I'm bad about trying to meet new people when I get in that mode. As a matter of fact I think the last time I went around introducing myself to people was last year when I went to the Memorial Day Bash.


----------



## katorade (May 27, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> whatever Bella, I gave my view, yes and then you all gave your opinions ON my view, then you got all bitchy as you usually do. Yes I am 14 LMAO! Disagree with my opinion as mush as you want, but DONT BE A BITCH about it!!!!!!!!! Thats all I ask!! I am NEVER a BITCH to anyone on here EVER!!!! So why is it when I post and someone disagrees with me its has to get Nasty?!?! Its so HO HUM!
> And so sorry you dont like my Love Dust LOL



I think it's because a lot of your retorts come off as really passive aggressive. The rolley eyes and whatevers and "love you even though you're a bitch!" type comments typically don't bring out the best in people.


----------



## katorade (May 27, 2009)

And seriously, some of you women really let a guy get away with being THAT level of creepy? Creepy combover guy wouldn't have made it to "no" number 5 if I was his intended target. There would have been a physical confrontation at that point and everyone within a 50 ft. radius would be well aware that this woman means business. I'd be in his face chasing him out the door myself.

Sure some people are just socially inept and don't quite get the hint when their attention isn't wanted, but when it gets to that level, it's plainly obvious that what that person really wants is to make someone scared or uncomfortable. NOBODY is that socially retarded. These people get away with it, too, from others giving them the benefit of the doubt.

There's a huge difference between someone being a little inept and over-eager and not being able to take a hint and someone that is obviously a predator that takes advantage of MANY a woman's ability to be impolite or aggressive themselves. They keep pushing until they either get what they want or make their intended target feel scared or weak.


----------



## StarWitness (May 27, 2009)

I've never been to a bash, but fwiw, I've gotta side with the contingent who are less forgiving about off-putting behavior.

I am a geek. I hang out with other geeks. I am accustomed to quirky personalities. I am not holding out for a guy with the social skills of James Bond. 

But. 

If there's one thing I've learned in my paltry six years of being an adult, it is this: someone's opinion of you might change, but the general pattern of how they treat you probably will not. If someone doesn't respect you, if someone doesn't see you as an equal, they can go from acquaintances to liking you to loving you, and still not respect you. You can be the most specialest toy they ever got from Santy Claws, but you are still a toy.

If I were to go to a bash, and if someone were to treat me in a way I found demeaning, I would put as much distance between myself and that person as possible. They can learn to be a grownup on someone else's time.

--StarWitness
"Forcing personal demons on complete strangers since 1984"


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 27, 2009)

Hey Barb - come sit by me at the bitch table. We can talk about everyone and do shots and have fun!!! Cause you know *WE* are the bitches.


----------



## Victim (May 27, 2009)

katorade said:


> I think it's because a lot of your retorts come off as really passive aggressive. The rolley eyes and whatevers and "love you even though you're a bitch!" type comments typically don't bring out the best in people.



What's the hell is so wrong with being passive agressive?!? What did we ever do to you for fuck's sake?!?

Why can't you just let us exist, is that fucking too much to ask?!?


----------



## katorade (May 27, 2009)

Victim said:


> What's the hell is so wrong with being passive agressive?!? What did we ever do to you for fuck's sake?!?
> 
> Why can't you just let us exist, is that fucking too much to ask?!?



We're friends, and you know I think the world of you and all, but you're kind of a douche.















P.S. I'd also like to clarify that I meant what I said in the least snarky tone possible, just pointing out that there IS detectable passive aggression in those comments, even if the poster doesn't realize it.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 27, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Hey Barb - come sit by me at the bitch table. We can talk about everyone and do shots and have fun!!! Cause you know *WE* are the bitches.



Hey, can I join you gals... It's been a while since I've caused trouble around here, I need some brushin' up...


----------



## mango (May 27, 2009)

*Rule #86142 - Remember to blink. :blink:


Rule #86143 - Try not to come down with a flu the day before you get to the bash. Mucus-laden tissues and runs to the nearest drugstore for more fever reducing meds are not a turn-on.* :doh:


I am guilty of breaking both these rules...

*
And if worst comes to worst and you're not getting any 'action', you can always just totally nerd out and play Dungeons&Dragons on the geek table in the hospitality suite.

*


----------



## Victim (May 27, 2009)

In all honesty, I actually DO have some passive-agressive tendencies.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 27, 2009)

mango said:


> you can always just totally nerd out and play Dungeons&Dragons on the geek table in the hospitality suite.



no one told me about this

here i was getting laid this whole time when i could've been


----------



## exile in thighville (May 27, 2009)

Red said:


> *So is making comments about, but not to, a person within their hearing.*



so if i'm reading this right you're saying deaf-mutes are fair game


----------



## stan_der_man (May 27, 2009)

If you stick around the scene long enough (the large size dances, bashes, fat / size acceptance scene) you will be surprised at how friendships flow and change. Don't necessarily think of these events only as pick-up places where you might find a mate (or whatever...), go there with the intention to meet people, see and be seen, have some casual fun... etc. People that you are only casual acquaintances with now may end up being lifelong friends in the future that you spend time with, go on vacations with, or whatever. And the longer you are part of this scene you will learn what a small world it is, information about your behaviour whether good or bad will spread quickly.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 27, 2009)

mango said:


> *Rule #86142 - Remember to blink. :blink:
> 
> 
> Rule #86143 - Try not to come down with a flu the day before you get to the bash. Mucus-laden tissues and runs to the nearest drugstore for more fever reducing meds are not a turn-on.* :doh:
> ...



My skin began to bubble and burn away if I came within 6 feet of the geek table folks so approach with caution. They use Little Debbie snacks as a lure.


----------



## Victim (May 27, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> My skin began to bubble and burn away if I came within 6 feet of the geek table folks so approach with caution. They use Little Debbie snacks as a lure.



This reminded me of the time we allowed Red Bull reps to give away product at Anglicon. I was running gaming at the time and they left FOUR CASES of it with us. 

Gaming was hopping that year...


----------



## stan_der_man (May 27, 2009)

Victim said:


> In all honesty, I actually DO have some passive-agressive tendencies.



The most successful passive-aggression is usually nuanced passive-aggression...



Tickle them with a feather then deny the feather's existence...




dude.



It takes an old passive aggressive German mom to really teach you the high are of passive-aggression...



trust me, I know.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 27, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> Hey, can I join you gals... It's been a while since I've caused trouble around here, I need some brushin' up...



Stan, you know I love ya dude, of course you can sit with us. But people may talk.  lol


----------



## stan_der_man (May 27, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Stan, you know I love ya dude, of course you can sit with us. But people may talk.  lol



Let 'em talk! It just shows that they don't have anything better to do...


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 27, 2009)

Why Stan I have no idea what you are talking about. I'm a lovely person. Oh - you weren't talking about me?? Oh yes you were. It's all about me.


----------



## Carrie (May 27, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> The most successful passive-aggression is usually nuanced passive-aggression...


Stan, I'm a fan of you in general, but that spacing thing you do - repeatedly - makes me want to clothesline you. Hard. It's not passive aggressive, it's just obnoxious. 

True story.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 27, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> Let 'em talk! It just shows that they don't have anything better to do...



(((((BIG FAT HUG)))))) You are a hoot Stan. I love you man!!


----------



## Surlysomething (May 27, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Stan, I'm a fan of you in general, but that spacing thing you do - repeatedly - makes me want to clothesline you. Hard. It's not passive aggressive, it's just obnoxious.
> 
> True story.



agreed :bow:


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 27, 2009)

This is gonna sound kind of can't-we-all-just-get-along, but I am dead serious when I say that I have thought many times the best way for bashes to go well is that when in doubt to *apply all the rules and manners of normal human interaction!* For men and women. The fact that we're all together in a hotel and lookin fly doesn't change that.

Some rules are obvious, like not following a strange woman down a hotel hallway at 2:00 a.m. to grab her ass (there's my snarky anecdotal tale), but the biggest ones are less about outre behavior like that and more about remembering that *most of us are strangers to each other*. Even if you know somebody online, you start all over when you meet them in person, on some cellular level. Suddenly feeling like you have to be best friends/sworn enemies/life partners with 200 people doesn't work. In my opinion.

I don't know that I'm very good at any of this, by the way!! Rather the opposite. But that is the reason that I have longed for more social structure at every bash I've been to. Structured ways to get to know everybody. I mean, being fat/liking fat is not very much to have in common with people, it turns out. It's just one thing. It can be built on, and it's important, but there can be a world of differences outside of it. I am not suggesting horrible team-building exercises, but I wish there were more to rely on that just people's chit-chat skills for social structure. (Games are great for that. But I also don't like D&D or WoW, so please don't hate me.)

Manners are the single most underrated survival tool in the world. They are not about hiding your real feelings or lying your way through life, they are about having a structure to navigate it without hurting each other unduly and actually finding out whom you *do* like/having fun. A lot of manners-based social rules are gone these days, like dancing with diff partners at a dance, and so when you have a dance now it's all kinda murky. God knows I never know what to do. I'm not one of those people who can be graceful socially without em, so I feel kind of lost.

Oh! Be prepared for people to give you crap if you are seen on the walk of shame. That's another rule. Heh.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 27, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> blah blah blah blah spaced out into BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH ....



Stan, you know I :wubu::kiss2::wubu::kiss2: and all but only a great gaping a$$hole would use so much bandwidth to say so very little. 

But I do :smitten::wubu::kiss2::wubu::smitten::kiss2:, though, even though I just called you a great gaping maw of an a$$.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 27, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Stan, I'm a fan of you in general, but that spacing thing you do - repeatedly - makes me want to clothesline you. Hard. It's not passive aggressive, it's just obnoxious.
> 
> True story.





Surlysomething said:


> agreed :bow:



People have also threatened me with lawsuits for worn out mouse mechanisms because of this btw... 

I've been better lately... at least I'm trying... :blush:


----------



## Carrie (May 27, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> This is gonna sound kind of can't-we-all-just-get-along, but I am dead serious when I say that I have thought many times the best way for bashes to go well is that when in doubt to *apply all the rules and manners of normal human interaction!* For men and women. The fact that we're all together in a hotel and lookin fly doesn't change that.
> 
> Some rules are obvious, like not following a strange woman down a hotel hallway at 2:00 a.m. to grab her ass (there's my snarky anecdotal tale), but the biggest ones are less about outre behavior like that and more about remembering that *most of us are strangers to each other*. Even if you know somebody online, you start all over when you meet them in person, on some cellular level. Suddenly feeling like you have to be best friends/sworn enemies/life partners with 200 people doesn't work. In my opinion.
> 
> ...



This post deserves some kind of trophy, or should be made a sticky, or something. Absolutely beautiful, Lizzy. 


p.s. I'm a board game dork, so come play Scrabble/Cranium/Trivial Pursuit with me in Orlando! :happy:


----------



## stan_der_man (May 27, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Stan, you know I :wubu::kiss2::wubu::kiss2: and all but only a great gaping a$$hole would use so much bandwidth to say so very little.
> 
> But I do :smitten::wubu::kiss2::wubu::kiss2:, though, even though I just called you a great gaping maw of an a$$.




Why the dollar signs on "ass", it's all that money isn't is...?


----------



## SparklingBBW (May 27, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Stan, I'm a fan of you in general, but that spacing thing you do - repeatedly - makes me want to clothesline you. Hard. It's not passive aggressive, it's just obnoxious.
> 
> True story.



THIS.X.10.

.
Think of it this way Stan, the spacing thing is like paying your taxes in pennies in order to screw the gov't. The gov't doesn't give a shit, but the person who has to count the pennies thinks you're being a douche. 

.


----------



## mossystate (May 27, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> great gaping maw of an a$$.



* sprinkles some metal shavings on you *


----------



## ToniTails (May 27, 2009)

he he --- the fa's guide to the bbw- read it, guys!


----------



## stan_der_man (May 27, 2009)

Genarose54 said:


> THIS.X.10.
> 
> .
> Think of it this way Stan, the spacing thing is like paying your taxes in pennies in order to screw the gov't. The gov't doesn't give a shit, but the person who has to count the pennies thinks you're being a douche.
> ...




I think Carrie is right, I probably do it just to be obnoxious... but she phrased it much more nicely.





.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 27, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> i think the most important thing other guys notice is when you can actually be kind to someone. sure they might see the jiggles etc.. but when it comes thier turn to ask you to dance they are going to remember how you treated the other guy no matter how odd even they think he might be. so sometimes more than anything else its your character and your disposition on display. and you are right its just a dance. i think sometimes people forget how the rest of the world looks at fat people. to them we might seem to be as odd as that insistant guy at the dance. how often have fat women been treated like the odd man out. most guys are not going to try and molest you on the dance floor. *sure there are a few people who overstep their bounds but its a definite tiny minority* and people need to keep that in perspective.





superodalisque said:


> no, no one should be mistreated at a bash. but there is a lot of exaggerated talk regarding bashes. someone asking you to dance too much, flirting or staring too hard is not stalking. i have actually been stalked before and thats not the same thing AT ALL. very few of the guys are ever even so bad that they have to be asked to leave. if it is that bad a woman should tell someone in authority at the event so that the person can be thrown out. any of the bashes i've been to where there has been a complaint led to the person being put out no questions asked. its just that, to me, all of this overly dramatic stuff is the kind of thing you find in highschool where people are labled etc... it does a lot of diservice to the guys who come there and behave nicely the entire weekend. i just think we should take a more grown up tact when it comes to how we treat each other. it would be something different if things were really all that bad. but, since they aren't its kind of overkill. i just don't like the idea of encouraging that because when something really does happen no one will take it seriously. you should come to some and maybe you'd understand what i mean.





Cat said:


> I would really like to encourage women to dance with the guys who are the insistant, awkward and potentially outside your "norm". It's just a dance.
> 
> At Chicago bashes I attended, and at the other bashes and conventions I attended around the country, there were always guys who walked all around the ballroom, trying for literally hours to get someone to dance. If these guys happened upon me, and they ask me to dance, I accepted. It wasn't an engagement, it was two minutes out of my life that gave someone else a smile. And, it got me back on the dance floor. Also, whether you might be aware or not, other guys are watching the dance floor, looking, watching your jiggly moves. They may not have noticed you if you were clumped together in a full table of women. But out on the dance floor in all your glory.. You might catch the eye of the guy who does interest you!
> 
> Oh, and that guy you granted the dance? Thank him at the end of the dance and wish him well. No harm, no foul, and just head to the bathroom to wash off the cold sweat he left on your hand.




Felecia, you know I love you. A lot. (And I mean that...I'm not being passive aggressive here. lol. Anyone who's seen Felecia and I hang together knows we share something special. ) But these posts of yours (and Cat's) made me feel very much as though I was being scolded, and my feelings invalidated. 

I treated that guy perfectly politely the first few times I turned him down, and he still continued asking. Re: the passage I bolded in the first paragraph, Felecia - don't you think someone who gets turned down three times and STILL continues to push it has already shown he has boundary issues? There is a huge difference between a socially awkward man (that type I WILL dance with...I have no problems with that! I like geeky/socially awkward types, anyway ) and a man who makes me physically uncomfortable. Living life as a woman, I have learned to listen to my instincts, and stay away from men who make me feel like that. This wasn't an "ewww, yuck" reaction, this was a safety reaction. 

At my first BBW dance waaay back in 2005, I ignored this exact instinct because I felt manners obligated me to be nice and give this man a chance. I was raised in the south - I know manners, even if I don't always choose to use them. How was I rewarded? 30 seconds later, his hands were on my ass, and he was telling me what he'd do to me when he got me to his room. This is a man I've never said three words to in my life. Whenever I have this strong a reaction to stay away from someone, it's always spot-on, and I've learned to trust it. Shame me all you want for not giving him a chance, but I'll keep right on staying away from guys who make me feel unsafe, because frankly I think it's the smart thing to do.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 27, 2009)

LMAO!!! And that's what makes you "The Dude":wubu: Stan!! 





fa_man_stan said:


> I think Carrie is right, I probably do it just to be obnoxious... but she phrased it much more nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 27, 2009)

Carrie said:


> This post deserves some kind of trophy, or should be made a sticky, or something. Absolutely beautiful, Lizzy.
> 
> 
> p.s. I'm a board game dork, so come play Scrabble/Cranium/Trivial Pursuit with me in Orlando! :happy:




I've come to terms with the fact that we'll not be able to make the Dimensions bash this year, but this? Missing board games with Liz and Carrie pretty much makes me want to throw myself on the ground in a crying hissy-fit.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 27, 2009)

I am sooo in on the board games, Carrie, and Liz, if you'll have me. I'd like to have my butt whipped in Scrabble by Liz in person. LOL

ETA: I'm sorry, Laura.  It's not going to be the same without your beautiful face there.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 27, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> Even if you know somebody online, you start all over when you meet them in person, on some cellular level. Suddenly feeling like you have to be best friends/sworn enemies/life partners with 200 people doesn't work. In my opinion.




This is true, I've been around DIMS for quite some time and going up to people at the Mem Day Bash last year and introducing myself (even to people I've interacted with here online) was a difficult thing for me to do!


----------



## Spanky (May 27, 2009)

I can't make a comment on much of the discussions going on, though they have been interesting to read.

Never been to a Bash. Probably will never go to a Bash.  But I can ask a question. 

This could be from the observations of BBWs or FAs. Do these Bashes and meeting each other IRL, mellow some of the "creepy" nature of some of the participants? I think being on line and getting pics, glimpses, sometimes only the good sides of people creates an unrealistic worship of some. The FAs are probably way more guilty of this. Do some of the guys (in particular) become more realistic and acclimated to being at these things as they go more often?? Do the aggressive BBWs (rumor has it), act more reserved? Less reserved? 

Just wondering. I find it intriguing, all of it, as an adult gathering of lifelong pen-pals meeting each other for the first time. 

Thanks.


----------



## SparklingBBW (May 27, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I think Carrie is right, I probably do it just to be obnoxious... but she phrased it much more nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're absolutely right, and I apologize for my remarks. I know you're one of the good guys here at Dims, and my choice of words was inappropriate. I hope you'll accept my very sincere apology. 

Gena 

.


----------



## Chef (May 27, 2009)

Isn't this the reason why bars have bouncers? I've never been to a bash, but when people start pouring poison down their throats they render themselves incapable of following the rules, and when personal space gets violated, its time to take out the trash. 

I'm sure that bouncers aren't cheap, but the level of calm generated by said individual(s) would be worth any price.


----------



## BoomSnap (May 27, 2009)

Chef said:


> Isn't this the reason why bars have bouncers? I've never been to a bash, but when people start pouring poison down their throats they render themselves incapable of following the rules, and when personal space gets violated, its time to take out the trash.
> 
> I'm sure that bouncers aren't cheap, but the level of calm generated by said individual(s) would be worth any price.




!!!!!!!!

Ladies, allow me to offer my services. If a dude is being creepy at you and just refuses to take the hint, I will forcefully remove him for 10 dollars. (with extreme prejudice for $20)

*mention this ad and the first slimeball is on me!*


----------



## Victim (May 27, 2009)

BoomSnap said:


> !!!!!!!!
> 
> Ladies, allow me to offer my services. If a dude is being creepy at you and just refuses to take the hint, I will forcefully remove him for 10 dollars. (with extreme prejudice for $20)
> 
> *mention this ad and the first slimeball is on me!*



I won't be at the bash, but I've always considered creep removal to be a public service I offer without charge.


----------



## superodalisque (May 27, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Supero, you are *such* a sweet, forgiving and patient person. It's in your nature down to the bone. I've got a healthy measure of it somewhat but it doesn't go as deep as yours does. I see you sitting up handing bananas to these apes and walking them along but yours is a unique disposition. It's not something that everyone can or should feel obligated to do. I'm spending over $1200 to go to this hootnanny and I'm not going to spend the whole time baby sitting and putting up with spoiled man-drama. If you want to reach out to these clods I think it's a noble thing and you should be lauded for doing so. That being said, I reserve the right to call you out next time you enter in to another schpiel about how you don't want to date FAs because they only value your body and not your mind in your experience. Your experiences would be slightly better if you stayed away from the ones everyone else is falling over themselves to avoid in my opinion.
> 
> This is not the Playboy mansion folks. These are women and men like you would meet anywhere else and shouldn't be treated any ol' kind of way simply because s/he's an _____(insert abreviation)_____, they all think of you as ____(adjective)_____ and the rumors say s/he's going to ______(verb)____ you.



hehe, your right. i don't date those guys and you have every right to call me on it. but also nobody dates people they feel are not getting them anyway. thats why i can be friends and talk to them and maybe help them get to the point where they can be good to a nice girl somewhere. i mean BBWs don't have to date an FA just because he is there. she can actually have friends that she loves and cares about just like her gfs. after all our gfs aren't always perfect either but we can still love them and be helpful. not everyone has to be a perfect potential life partner etc... 

you are right i don't have anything at stake when i go to bashes. but i'm kinda old and i like old fashioned broken in guys kinda like me its not that i've had bad experiences per say. i just hear what people have to tell me. i kinda know that a lot of the guys there are not where i would like them to be just yet. i believe it when they tell me what they are about. i try to get my friends to see where thier attitude could chase away the woman they really want. so i'm one of those who will say a lot of tough things to guys in a nice way--so that they'll actually hear me hopefully. i guess because i grew up with so many men in my house and extended family i found a way that works for me and i stuck to it. but your right though . not everyone has to approach things the way that i do. i can understand. sometimes a woman just gets tired. but it is A way. 

the nice thing about bashes is that it can prepare you for going out into the larger world ( no pun intended) if someone isn't comfortable there yet. but its not the end all and be all that its made out to be. i think thats why people get so disappointed with the behavior. its because they are looking for a lot in a guy and expect a lot when they go there. one of my FA friends made a great comment. he pointed out a girl and said "that woman is looking for a husband and she ain't gonna find him here." i think those are exactly the kinds of expectations people come with rather than just having fun. and thats why its hard for them to laugh off what is generally just some harmless awkwardness.

there are a lot of oafs out in the world -- its true. but if a girl spends too much negative energy on what they are doing she don't have time to take in the positve stuff thats out there for her. i never said i would never date a card carrying FA i just don't at the moment. the guys i date evidently like fat women. they just don't make a very big deal of it. they aren't guilted out by it. they aren't disgusted. they are passionate. they aren't asking me to lose or gain weight. they aren't conflicted over what they like in a woman at all. they aren't practically brand spanking new to dating so they have a better idea of what they really want in terms of a relationship --not just sexually. some have been married before or have had a long standing relationship and have an idea of how much work that is. a lot of FAs who are like that don't even want to bash anymore. a lot who have, refuse to call themselves FAs anymore. they don't like people prescribing for them, BBW or not, who they should be with. they are guys who refuse a label and i kinda like that. but most of all they are personally compatable with me. right now thats whats been working for me. it might be different for someone else and thats cool too.

i do believe 100% that a woman never has to accept abuse. but i do think she has to be careful not to overreact to things that even though they are nutty are harmless. people are going to be rude. either you multiply the rudeness or help people to temper it by the strength of your example. and your right that its not the playboy mansion. people should not behave that way toward women. but its kinda tough when there are women who come there like bunnies sometimes. they might support some attitudes that some of the guys have because they are just learning too. it doesn't make them bad people either--maybe just a little confusing to a guy. and thats why its ideal to try and have the patience while people learn. hardly anybody came into this knowing exactly how to behave. thats why our friends should be making helpful loving suggestions instead of pounding each other down into the ground as though we are all dirt.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 27, 2009)

Genarose54 said:


> You're absolutely right, and I apologize for my remarks. I know you're one of the good guys here at Dims, and my choice of words was inappropriate. I hope you'll accept my very sincere apology.
> 
> Gena
> 
> .



No worries Gena, apology accepted. I'm really not easily offended and the critique was fair enough.




Spanky said:


> I can't make a comment on much of the discussions going on, though they have been interesting to read.
> 
> Never been to a Bash. Probably will never go to a Bash.  But I can ask a question.
> 
> ...



I must admit that I'm too old to know what it's like to meet people online and then meet them in person for the first time at a dance, my dance & NAAFA event days predate being online. But I do know from all the people I first met online on Dims and then met in person at a meet-up, it is pretty much like what Liz (di-va) said... In many ways you start all over again when you meet people in person. The only difference is you do somewhat know the people better than a complete stranger. You basically know what they look like and you are in a position that you can compare their online persona with their real life persona. If their real life persona seems to match that from online than things will click faster than if they are a completely different person face to face.

As for the dances and bashes, from knowledge dating back to my Big Difference dance days... I think the "buzzards" have always existed to a certain extent, I don't really think the internet has much influence on that one way or another. By "buzzards", I mean the ill-socialized males that circle the dance floor staring, creeping out the ladies or whatever. Whether or not these "buzzards" are more prevalent at large size dances I really couldn't tell you exactly. I think they exist in society in general and just tend to end up at bashes or regional dances because they've been run off from all the other places they creeped people out at.

Also, some of these guys, upon getting to know them better may actually be nice guys other than being ill-socialized. It's one of those things, you know it when you see it I suppose, but upon getting to know the (perceived at first glance...) "rejects" better, they sometimes actually turn out to be very nice and interesting people.

I sort of digressed from what you were asking Spanky... but I think this simply all comes down to human nature and human interaction. I think the internet has accelerated the ability to exchange information but ultimately hasn't changed the nature of human interaction that much, especially the nature of human interaction face to face.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 27, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Cause you know *WE* are the bitches.



Am I allowed to confirm this?


----------



## BoomSnap (May 27, 2009)

Victim said:


> I won't be at the bash, but I've always considered creep removal to be a public service I offer without charge.




I'm a horrible human being. ;D


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 27, 2009)

Don't walk around the room sipping your beer and peering over the edge of your glass at ladies bewbs. It's not a compliment. *shudders at the memory*

Don't tell me I'm not fat enough. 

I'm good with people, but I'm cautious and tend to be quiet in new situations. Feel free to come talk to me, I really am nice.


----------



## superodalisque (May 27, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Felecia, you know I love you. A lot. (And I mean that...I'm not being passive aggressive here. lol. Anyone who's seen Felecia and I hang together knows we share something special. ) But these posts of yours (and Cat's) made me feel very much as though I was being scolded, and my feelings invalidated.
> 
> I treated that guy perfectly politely the first few times I turned him down, and he still continued asking. Re: the passage I bolded in the first paragraph, Felecia - don't you think someone who gets turned down three times and STILL continues to push it has already shown he has boundary issues? There is a huge difference between a socially awkward man (that type I WILL dance with...I have no problems with that! I like geeky/socially awkward types, anyway ) and a man who makes me physically uncomfortable. Living life as a woman, I have learned to listen to my instincts, and stay away from men who make me feel like that. This wasn't an "ewww, yuck" reaction, this was a safety reaction.
> 
> At my first BBW dance waaay back in 2005, I ignored this exact instinct because I felt manners obligated me to be nice and give this man a chance. I was raised in the south - I know manners, even if I don't always choose to use them. How was I rewarded? 30 seconds later, his hands were on my ass, and he was telling me what he'd do to me when he got me to his room. This is a man I've never said three words to in my life. Whenever I have this strong a reaction to stay away from someone, it's always spot-on, and I've learned to trust it. Shame me all you want for not giving him a chance, but I'll keep right on staying away from guys who make me feel unsafe, because frankly I think it's the smart thing to do.




i love you too! :kiss2: and you know i mean it. i'm sorry if you felt scolded. but i was really talking about people who give people little or no chance at all . i know that you and most of the women at the bashes are really very patient. i see it all of the time. it generally takes a lot to get a lot of women to just totally push a guy away. everybody is usually pretty sweet about odd behavior. but there are a few folks, like the few insistant ones, who make the same comments you made but in regards to a guy who did little or nothing. in order for you to say it i know it has to be over the top. but you aren't the kind of person who goes around exaggerating people's bad points. your more of the kind of person who tries to see good in people first and help them out if she can. 

point that guy out and we will put him in stocks next time we see him.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 27, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> hehe, your right. i don't date those guys and you have every right to call me on it. but also nobody dates people they feel are not getting them anyway. thats why i can be friends and talk to them and maybe help them get to the point where they can be good to a nice girl somewhere. i mean BBWs don't have to date an FA just because he is there. she can actually have friends that she loves and cares about just like her gfs. after all our gfs aren't always perfect either but we can still love them and be helpful. not everyone has to be a perfect potential life partner etc...
> 
> you are right i don't have anything at stake when i go to bashes. but i'm kinda old and i like old fashioned broken in guys kinda like me its not that i've had bad experiences per say. i just hear what people have to tell me. i kinda know that a lot of the guys there are not where i would like them to be just yet. i believe it when they tell me what they are about. i try to get my friends to see where thier attitude could chase away the woman they really want. so i'm one of those who will say a lot of tough things to guys in a nice way--so that they'll actually hear me hopefully. i guess because i grew up with so many men in my house and extended family i found a way that works for me and i stuck to it. but your right though . not everyone has to approach things the way that i do. i can understand. sometimes a woman just gets tired. but it is A way.
> 
> ...



I used to attend those kinds of "bunnyesque" bbw parties. Heck, I WAS one of the bunnies.  The people who ran those types of things would have brutish looking dudes stationed at almost every corner ready to toss out anybody who treated the women in a way that was inappropriate. That was never allowed, never acceptable. Most people on some levels knew this and behaved well at these things. Almost without exception though, the guys who would wind up being man handled out of the club and into the streets would spend the whole time shaking their fist outside angry. He just couldn't understand why he couldn't feel up our skirts and how dare us not allow him to since we are all dressed so scantily, bla, bla. I believe for most men it goes beyond just being confused. It's worth a try for that one guy who just needs the light bulb to come on but there are others who are just darkened in the soul and women will never be anything more than objects to them. I'm reminded of a brilliant post earlier rendered by StarWitness that reminded me of this experience. The same creeps got thrown out _every week_! They never caught on. Just be careful.


----------



## superodalisque (May 27, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I used to attend those kinds of "bunnyesque" bbw parties. Heck, I WAS one of the bunnies.  The people who ran those types of things would have brutish looking dudes stationed at almost every corner ready to toss out anybody who treated the women in a way that was inappropriate. That was never allowed, never acceptable. Most people on some levels knew this and behaved well at these things. Almost without exception though, the guys who would wind up being man handled out of the club and into the streets would spend the whole time shaking their fist outside angry. He just couldn't understand why he couldn't feel up our skirts and how dare us not allow him to since we are all dressed so scantily, bla, bla. I believe for most men it goes beyond just being confused. It's worth a try for that one guy who just needs the light bulb to come on but there are others who are just darkened in the soul and women will never be anything more than objects to them. I'm reminded of a brilliant post earlier rendered by StarWitness that reminded me of this experience. The same creeps got thrown out _every week_! They never caught on. Just be careful.



i agree totally. people who are extreme and don't improve just need to be banned.


----------



## Darkeyes (May 27, 2009)

Carrie said:


> This post deserves some kind of trophy, or should be made a sticky, or something. Absolutely beautiful, Lizzy.
> 
> 
> p.s. I'm a board game dork, so come play Scrabble/Cranium/Trivial Pursuit with me in Orlando! :happy:



I am down for Trivial Pursuit or Crainium...


----------



## Darkeyes (May 27, 2009)

I know lots of people have posted their rules and ideas about behavior here, but I think the easiest way to sum it up is use some common sense. We are all people with hearts and minds and thoughts and desires. A little respect can go a long way....


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I am sooo in on the board games, Carrie, and Liz, if you'll have me. I'd like to have my butt whipped in Scrabble by Liz in person. LOL
> 
> ETA: I'm sorry, Laura.  It's not going to be the same without your beautiful face there.



I support this also..i LOVE playing board games....will ya have me too? pretty please?


----------



## superodalisque (May 27, 2009)

anybody up for monopoly muaahhahhahhahhhaaa!!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 27, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I can't make a comment on much of the discussions going on, though they have been interesting to read.
> 
> Never been to a Bash. Probably will never go to a Bash.  But I can ask a question.
> 
> ...


SPanky, I honestly have gone to BBW dances from when I was 22 y/o till i was 25 y/o and then off and on again here and there. There are a few men , that are always there, Like Lord Combover, we used to call him, that are aggresive with women, insisting on them dancing askin over and over. So I know exactly who she is speaking about. But most of the "creepy" men are really just shy and overwhelmed. IRL the men there are mostly considerate, kind and wanna have fun. Some men there, do just wanna hook up, glare admire and drool. Its a big variety! 
SOme BBW that go, are more reserved, they dont want to be treated like a T Bone steak in front of a hungry dog. I dont blame them at all. As for the more aggressive BBW, like myself, I am still myself at a Dance. I dont mind the stares, the drooling, the weird stuff hahah!! I talk to alot of people men and women. I dance with everyone, buy drinks, laugh, joke around! And flirt alot, with alot of different men all night!! I go to have fun! Even when I was single, I wasnt there looking for Mister Right! Maybe just find some men and women that share my style of "fun" and being around all those gorgeous women, along with the FA's is just a complete high for me. And since I have been married, I have gone doing the same thing,.. Just a good time, good people and pure appreciation of the BBW and the Fa's! 
Hope that answers some questions!


----------



## superodalisque (May 27, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I can't make a comment on much of the discussions going on, though they have been interesting to read.
> 
> Never been to a Bash. Probably will never go to a Bash.  But I can ask a question.
> 
> ...



i find it mellows people out a lot. the really creepy ones are generally not from dims and don't try or want to truly know anybody anyway. some people from dims were bit like that when they first started coming--staring, drooling, handsy, inappropriate comments and all. now i'm happy to say that you wouldn't even know a lot of them are the same person. thats why i encourage people to get out and meet folks. when someone says or does something wrong and they can see the hurt look in the other person's eyes its much easier to understand than it is online. and most people do get it. i'm really proud of the guys who have. i think it is easier for people to get IRL.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 27, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I can't make a comment on much of the discussions going on, though they have been interesting to read.
> 
> Never been to a Bash. Probably will never go to a Bash.  But I can ask a question.
> 
> ...



Its been my experience that the really aggressive women are women who are new to the whole BBW "community" and aren't used to being in a position where they are suddenly the desired one in a group. So they kinda go hog wild for lack of better words. It usually doesn't last very long because they either establish a reputation of being fast and easy (leaving them feeling ostrasized by everyone who's not there looking for a booty call) or they start to form friendships with women and men that attend regularly and learn that they don't need to behave that way, the clock isn't going to strike midnight turning their coach into a pumpkin again.


That's one of the things I like best about attending events. Seeing someone new come in who's not quite sure of themselves, not quite comfortable in their own skin and seeing them blossom over time.


----------



## Carrie (May 27, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I think Carrie is right, I probably do it just to be obnoxious... but she phrased it much more nicely.


Stan, I'm not sure how my threat of clotheslining you came across as nicely, but I'm glad it did. 


ThatFatGirl said:


> I've come to terms with the fact that we'll not be able to make the Dimensions bash this year, but this? Missing board games with Liz and Carrie pretty much makes me want to throw myself on the ground in a crying hissy-fit.


Oh, Laura.  You and Gottfried will be _very_ missed. 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> I am sooo in on the board games, Carrie, and Liz, if you'll have me. I'd like to have my butt whipped in Scrabble by Liz in person. LOL





Darkeyes said:


> I am down for Trivial Pursuit or Crainium...





Rowan said:


> I support this also..i LOVE playing board games....will ya have me too? pretty please?





superodalisque said:


> anybody up for monopoly muaahhahhahhahhhaaa!!


Consider all your butts recruited for dorky board game fun. :happy:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 27, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Am I allowed to confirm this?



Oh I'm sorry - you don't understand sarcasm??


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 27, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Hey Barb - come sit by me at the bitch table. We can talk about everyone and do shots and have fun!!! Cause you know *WE* are the bitches.




Nobody called her a bitch...


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 27, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Oh I'm sorry - you don't understand sarcasm??



Oh, that was sarcastic? I couldn't see it behind the blinding truth.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 27, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Oh, that was sarcastic? I couldn't see it behind the blinding truth.



Oooooooooh you're trying to insult me. I get it. *pat pat*. That was cute!


----------



## Wagimawr (May 27, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Hey Barb - come sit by me at the bitch table.





fa_man_stan said:


> Hey, can I join you gals...



I like this table.







It's exciting!



exile in thighville said:


> so if i'm reading this right you're saying deaf-mutes are fair game


You're at the table too.


----------



## BoomSnap (May 27, 2009)

People, people!! I implore you. I did not create this thread with the intent of bringing down our bash loving brothers and sister, I meant this to be a totally dickish thread making fun of the weirdos who have no game with the ladies and thereby boost my own self esteem. Have we lost sight of the noble cause?


----------



## superodalisque (May 27, 2009)

BoomSnap said:


> People, people!! I implore you. I did not create this thread with the intent of bringing down our bash loving brothers and sister, I meant this to be a totally dickish thread making fun of the weirdos who have no game with the ladies and thereby boost my own self esteem. Have we lost sight of the noble cause?



now since when have you seen a thread on here without snark degeneration--FA pleaze!!!!  *holds out hand dismissively*


----------



## mossystate (May 27, 2009)

BoomSnap said:


> People, people!! I implore you. I did not create this thread with the intent of bringing down our bash loving brothers and sister, I meant this to be a totally dickish thread making fun of the weirdos who have no game with the ladies and thereby boost my own self esteem. Have we lost sight of the noble cause?



You are right. Those other weirdos have much bigger dicks than you...err....are slightly more dickish!


----------



## BoomSnap (May 27, 2009)

mossystate said:


> You are right. Those other weirdos have much bigger dicks than you...err....are slightly more dickish!





I'm just gonna go cry in the shower now.


----------



## Darkeyes (May 27, 2009)

BoomSnap said:


> People, people!! I implore you. I did not create this thread with the intent of bringing down our bash loving brothers and sister, I meant this to be a totally dickish thread making fun of the weirdos who have no game with the ladies and thereby boost my own self esteem. Have we lost sight of the noble cause?



Well in that case...

Rule #1...Don't be an asshat :doh:


----------



## mossystate (May 27, 2009)

BoomSnap said:


> I'm just gonna go cry in the shower now.



Make it a Silkwood shower...and don't skimp on the Axe body wash.


----------



## BoomSnap (May 27, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Make it a Silkwood shower...and don't skimp on the Axe body wash.



............../mumbles "it's Tag body wash".......


----------



## Spanky (May 27, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Here are 3 of my "pointers" I shared in chat the other night.
> 
> 1) Don't be that guy who stares at me while I eat...and by staring I mean elbows-on-table-chin-in-hands staring.
> 
> ...





Okay, wait. 

I wanted to be the guy who sneaks up behind you and throws an Eagles jersey on you AND takes a not so sneaky camera phone picture. 


But now my hopes and dreams are dashed.


----------



## bigmac (May 27, 2009)

bigsexy920 said:


> There is a lot of talk about men here. What about the women? What do men hate that women do at the bashes?



My Top 3 List:

#1 -- Women who let themselves get picked up buy guys who are obviously players on Friday night and the next day complain that they "can't belive he treated me like that" when the inevitable happens.

#2 -- Women who fall for the same obvious player type all over again on Saturday night.

#3 -- Women who give you their email on Sunday morning and tell you they wish they would have had more time to get to know you "you seem like a nice guy."

I'm so glad I'm married now.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 27, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Okay, wait.
> 
> I wanted to be the guy who sneaks up behind you and throws an Eagles jersey on you AND takes a not so sneaky camera phone picture.
> 
> ...



Sorry....I don't look good in barf green. Now red, white, and BIG F-IN' BLUE _are_ my colors. 


Tip # 2232 - b3: Don't be that guy who thinks his loser team is better then mine.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 27, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Pretty packages ( shhhhh, Greenie ) can be good stuff.



Good gawd....I'm slipping...and ohhhhhhhhhh soooooooo badly. I had to sit for a minute and think....HARD!....about what in the world you could mean.....:doh:

lawd pleez helps an old lady get her groove back.....



ladle said:


> Great advice...should I ever make it to a bash I'll remember to leave it at home....
> *Or keep my dick in a box ready to give away as a gift*



I can just have your joystick without any of the other shit involved? 

How YOU doing hot stuff :batting: 



Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> *hotter than Satan's gonads *



Was it sooo wrong of me to orgasm from that......:blush:



StarWitness said:


> I've never been to a bash, but fwiw, I've gotta side with the contingent who are less forgiving about off-putting behavior.
> 
> I am a geek. I hang out with other geeks. I am accustomed to quirky personalities. I am not holding out for a guy with the social skills of James Bond.
> 
> ...



You are my new hero...seriously. It was really one shitty ass time to be out of rep when I read this......

THIS IS THE GOSPEL TRUTH OF THE WORLD......laid out in black and white here on Dimensions

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU

Fuck this shit of being nice to assclowns that PUT THEIR EFFING HANDS ON YOU UNINVITED ..... or just simply keep trying to harrass you into letting them put their hands on you. 

that's called sexual assault...and no...it ain't okay.....no matter how stupid the guy is

Guys like that..........they are not "lonely" or "misunderstood"...they are horny.....and are looking for an easy mark to jack off on. 



Victim said:


> In all honesty, I actually DO have some passive-agressive tendencies.



So? What's wrong with passive aggressiveness? Some assholes deserve it..... 



Wagimawr said:


> You're at the table too.



I don't know if I was supposed to laugh at this or not.....but I did 



mossystate said:


> You are right. Those other weirdos have much bigger dicks than you...err....are slightly more dickish!



DAYUM Monique....that was HARSH.
I thought that *I* was the only one allowed to talk about the penis that way.....


----------



## Spanky (May 27, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Sorry....I don't look good in barf green. Now red, white, and BIG F-IN' BLUE _are_ my colors.
> 
> 
> Tip # 2232 - b3: Don't be that guy who thinks his loser team is better then mine.




Where the effity eff eff is Madhatter and Furious Styles?? When you need them?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 27, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Where the effity eff eff is Madhatter and Furious Styles?? When you need them?



LOL...living in fear and shame???


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 27, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Oooooooooh you're trying to insult me. I get it. *pat pat*. That was cute!



I do what I can.


----------



## Spanky (May 27, 2009)

Pee Wee vs Francis


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 27, 2009)

So, which one of us is the public masturbator?


----------



## Spanky (May 27, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> So, which one of us is the public masturbator?



I was making a general sweeping statement about Walmart. 

Didn't you get it?


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 27, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I was making a general sweeping statement about Walmart.
> 
> Didn't you get it?



Can't see through my cheap, Chinese-sweatshop-made Walmart glasses.


----------



## BoomSnap (May 27, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I was making a general sweeping statement about Walmart.
> 
> Didn't you get it?



The bike is Communism?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 27, 2009)

Is that a big..........bike?

Perhaps I'll take a ride on it if it is...


----------



## Spanky (May 27, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Is that a big..........bike?
> 
> Perhaps I'll take a ride on it if it is...






Shoo shoo, back to the penis threads.......shoo shoo away away. 


I'll be right behind you......


----------



## Captain Save (May 27, 2009)

It's the ride of a lifetime, so I've heard


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 27, 2009)

Behind me, eh? 



You really SHOULD have known better Spankles......


----------



## Blackjack (May 27, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Is that a big..........bike?



I don't want to derail the thread or anything, but I would just like to note that this joke is very, very tired and stopped being funny at some point last year.

Just because you can make an innuendo joke doesn't mean that you should make the same one at _every possible opportunity_.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 27, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> I don't want to derail the thread or anything, but I would just like to note that this joke is very, very tired and stopped being funny at some point last year.
> 
> Just because you can make an innuendo joke doesn't mean that you should make the same one at _every possible opportunity_.



You're quite welcome to put me on ignore - it truly won't bother me 

P.S. I think your worf shit is over done...but some people like it...so I don't nominate myself your personal mod of what is acceptable and unacceptable for you to post. Run along now.....


----------



## Blackjack (May 27, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You're quite welcome to put me on ignore - it truly won't bother me
> 
> P.S. I think your worf shit is over done...but some people like it...so I don't nominate myself your personal mod of what is acceptable and unacceptable for you to post. Run along now.....



I'll stop posting Worf when people stop eliciting facepalms due to their utter stupidity. I'm not making a forced joke. I'm not trying to be clever. I'm just using a picture to say what I'm sayin'.

What's more, Worf doesn't hijack a thread and turn the next few pages into childish sex jokes.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 27, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> I'll stop posting Worf when people stop eliciting facepalms due to their utter stupidity. I'm not making a forced joke. I'm not trying to be clever. I'm just using a picture to say what I'm sayin'.
> 
> What's more, Worf doesn't hijack a thread and turn the next few pages into childish sex jokes.



Does this mean you don't know how to use the ignore function? Interesting that you perceive using Star Trek image to speak for you as mature.....and I suspect not everyone thinks you're funny either.
Get over it......ignore me.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 27, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> I like this table.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh... beaming people... like bash buzzards for example... to far out galaxies... hmmmmm... now that would be cool!


----------



## Blackjack (May 27, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does this mean you don't know how to use the ignore function?



No, it means I don't use the ignore function.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 27, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does this mean you don't know how to use the ignore function? Interesting that you perceive using Star Trek image to speak for you as mature.....and I suspect not everyone thinks you're funny either.
> Get over it......ignore me.



ehehehhehehehehhehehe


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 27, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> No, it means I don't use the ignore function.




Lucky for me that I do 

P.S. Having a tantrum in a thread...that constitutes hijacking, too...Oh ye great thread savior


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 27, 2009)

Everyone's cranky tonight.


----------



## Blackjack (May 27, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Interesting that you perceive using Star Trek image to speak for you as mature.....and I suspect not everyone thinks you're funny either.
> Get over it......ignore me.



It's simple and gets the point across. Call it immature if you want, but it does what it's supposed to. I don't really care if people don't think it's funny. I already noted that I'm not really trying to be.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lucky for me that I do
> 
> P.S. Having a tantrum in a thread...that constitutes hijacking, too...Oh ye great thread savior



I'm sorry, I must have missed how noting that your joke is old constitutes a tantrum. And I don't think that you can jack a hijacked thread. This one's strayed pretty far from its original topic.


----------



## Smushygirl (May 27, 2009)

This thread is de facto proof that we need Hyde Park back!!!


----------



## BoomSnap (May 27, 2009)

CMON

#223: Don't crack puns during first impressions, they dry up a woman like the Sahara desert.


----------



## tonynyc (May 27, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Everyone's cranky tonight.



*Hyde Park is missed- that is all *


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 27, 2009)

Dry a woman up? Really? How about we file that word usage under behavior no-nos.


----------



## tonynyc (May 27, 2009)

Smushygirl said:


> This thread is de facto proof that we need Hyde Park back!!!



Yes, I mean Ultimate Fighting Championships came back better than ever - why not Hyde Park... either that or a Hemp thread


----------



## Blackjack (May 27, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Dry a woman up? Really? How about we file that word usage under behavior no-nos.



Much like "axe wound" and "vagstench".


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 27, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Dry a woman up? Really? How about we file that word usage under behavior no-nos.



I'll file your word usage under behavior no-nos.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 27, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> ehehehhehehehehhehehe



Natasfan? Is that you?


----------



## BoomSnap (May 27, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Dry a woman up? Really? How about we file that word usage under behavior no-nos.




Do not offend the dainty flower or she might not take a fancy to you and want to go the the Spring Jamboree.


----------



## mossystate (May 27, 2009)

Smushygirl said:


> This thread is de facto proof that we need Hyde Park back!!!



And a changing table.


----------



## Weeze (May 27, 2009)

i think BGB and I were just discussing the other day that there has been a slight lack of "action" round here for a while...

*puts on her gloves*


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 27, 2009)

BoomSnap said:


> Do not offend the dainty flower or she might not take a fancy to you and want to go the the Spring Jamboree.



wow, dainty, jamboree. A+ word usage. Behavior yes.


----------



## Spanky (May 27, 2009)

krismiss said:


> i think BGB and I were just discussing the other day that there has been a slight lack of "action" round here for a while...
> 
> *puts on her gloves*



Are you talking about the New BGB or the Classic BGB. I tried New BGB and didn't really like it. Sounds like they changed the formula back to Classic BGB which was really just the same ol' BGB we all came to love oh so long ago.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 27, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Natasfan? Is that you?



oh my god someone rep her for me


----------



## mossystate (May 27, 2009)

Blackjack, not that Greenie asked me to defend her, BUT, why not focus on people who have nothing to bring to Dimensions.

You have your facepalm picture, which you are very, very, into using, and are proud of...and some would say is tired...and Greenie likes to be lighthearted with her ' quirk '. Most of us have our ' things '.

Not like this thread was not all over the place.


----------



## BoomSnap (May 27, 2009)

How are men gonna know how to get laid at these things if you people derail it?
I'm ever so pissed, super cereal guys.


----------



## Blackjack (May 27, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Blackjack, not that Greenie asked me to defend her, BUT, why not focus on people who have nothing to bring to Dimensions.
> 
> You have your facepalm picture, which you are very, very, into using, and are proud of...and some would say is tired...and Greenie likes to be lighthearted with her ' quirk '. Most of us have our ' things '.
> 
> Not like this thread was not all over the place.



Just had to get it off my chest... and your last point is why it came up in this thread.


----------



## swordchick (May 28, 2009)

This is so true. I miss that place.



Smushygirl said:


> This thread is de facto proof that we need Hyde Park back!!!





mossystate said:


> And a changing table.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 28, 2009)

BoomSnap said:


> How are men gonna know how to get laid at these things if you people derail it?
> I'm ever so pissed, super cereal guys.



there will always be SLUTS like me there to help you men out !!! LMFAO!


----------



## Ash (May 28, 2009)

Carrie said:


> This post deserves some kind of trophy, or should be made a sticky, or something. Absolutely beautiful, Lizzy.
> 
> 
> p.s. I'm a board game dork, so come play Scrabble/Cranium/Trivial Pursuit with me in Orlando! :happy:



I can tell you without a shred of doubt that Hospitality will be the place to be in Orlando. Games, snacks, and fatties. It's all you really need!


----------



## Ash (May 28, 2009)

OKAY, bash behavior! 

- Bring your strongest immune system or contract the awful Kangaroo Flu. (See mango's post about 6 pages and 100 snarky messages back)

- Don't forget your bikini at the hotel.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 28, 2009)

Ashley said:


> OKAY, bash behavior!
> 
> - Bring your strongest immune system or contract the deadly Kangaroo Flu. (see mango's post about 6 pages and 100 snarky messages back)
> 
> - Don't forget your bikini at the hotel.



LMAO u r funny!!


----------



## supersoup (May 28, 2009)

Ashley said:


> I can tell you without a shred of doubt that Hospitality will be the place to be in Orlando. Games, snacks, and fatties. It's all you really need!



agreed!! i can't wait to dork it up with everyone!

also, beej, lifetime squashings for you boo. just flash the sign! 



seriously though, combovers, dress code, whatever...people need to just be themselves at these things. don't put so much pressure on yourself to 'find' someone, or to be the most interesting person there...that just leads to you putting on an act, and then the awkwardness ensues. i assure you, there are all types at these things, and being yourself, no matter how against, or with, the grain you are, will end up with you making friends and having fun. it just takes time sometimes!


----------



## katherine22 (May 28, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> As usual when I post there is always shit LMAO anyways this is MY OPINION !! My whole point WAS,.... Just share a smile!! And good for all of you who dont need to be told you look good by men who adore you as the FAT CHICK you are!!! You and your BBW girlfriends, go to a place where skinny chicks are hanging out all the time with men who think BBW are gross and disgusting weak women, see how much you enjoy it there!! You WILL be HUMBLED!




Right on, sister!


----------



## Wagimawr (May 28, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> big..........bike?





Blackjack said:


> innuendo joke





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> worf shit





Blackjack said:


> using a picture





fa_man_stan said:


> Ooh... beaming people... like bash buzzards for example... to far out galaxies... hmmmmm... now that would be cool!





BarbBBW said:


> ehehehhehehehehhehehe





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> great thread





Blackjack said:


> don't think





BoomSnap said:


> up a woman





thatgirl08 said:


> under behavior











BothGunsBlazing said:


> I'll file your word usage under behavior no-nos.


OH SNAP

c-c-c-c-c-c-COMBO BREAKER

sigh.

sometimes you people ma-






OH SHI-


----------



## Tau (May 28, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> 3. Before you even consider asking a girl her weight or bra size, at least know her name and astrological sign.



People do that!!!! I don't get why the dudes who go to these don't just treat people the way they'd like to be treated - i mean how would you feel if somebody asked for the size of your dick and balls the first time they lay eyes on you!:doh:


----------



## Shosh (May 28, 2009)

Asking "Before we buy youse a drink, do youse Fuck?" is not the way to a woman's heart.
It happened to me and a friend once. I kid you not.


----------



## katherine22 (May 28, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Asking "Before we buy youse a drink, do youse Fuck?" is not the way to a woman's heart.
> It happened to me and a friend once. I kid you not.



In the state of Washington, men do not even begin with the drink offer - so cheap in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## Shosh (May 28, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> In the state of Washington, men do not even begin with the drink offer - so cheap in the Pacific Northwest.



Haha!
I have been to Tacoma and Seattle.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 28, 2009)

Don't be that guy that sits at the bottom of the pool so you can watch fat bottoms float by.

Don't be that girl who gets drunk and loses.....everything. 

Don't be that girl who has to one up everyone else. Example: "OMG that cute guy totally smiled at me!" "Oh? Well, we just fucked in the bathroom."


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 28, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Don't be that guy that sits at the bottom of the pool so you can watch fat bottoms float by.
> 
> Don't be that girl who gets drunk and loses.....everything.
> 
> *Don't be that girl who has to one up everyone else. Example: "OMG that cute guy totally smiled at me!" "Oh? Well, we just fucked in the bathroom."*



ROFLMAO!!! O my gawd, you mean that is really a THING?!? heehee. I had a friend who did that all the time and I thought it was fcuked up but for it to be common enough to be listed here strikes me funny.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 28, 2009)

Get to know the ladies before you attend the bash.

3 months in advance.

Without her noticing.


----------



## Aurora1 (May 28, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Don't be that girl who gets drunk and loses.....everything.



Nancy, I would appreciate if you not talk about me like that! Sheesh! Thought you had a friend...FAIL! 



BoomSnap said:


> People, people!! I implore you. I did not create this thread with the intent of bringing down our bash loving brothers and sister, I meant this to be a totally dickish thread making fun of the weirdos who have no game with the ladies and thereby boost my own self esteem. Have we lost sight of the noble cause?



You have single handedly wrecked the unity and compassion that we used to have here and managed to make everyone hate eachother! Way to go Nate!


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 28, 2009)

mango said:


> *
> And if worst comes to worst and you're not getting any 'action', you can always just totally nerd out and play Dungeons&Dragons on the geek table in the hospitality suite.
> 
> *



Hey! Some of managed to do both, y'know...


----------



## Carrie (May 28, 2009)

Ashley said:


> I can tell you without a shred of doubt that Hospitality will be the place to be in Orlando. Games, snacks, and fatties. It's all you really need!


AWESOME. (so excited!!!)



Ashley said:


> OKAY, bash behavior!
> 
> - Bring your strongest immune system or contract the awful Kangaroo Flu. (See mango's post about 6 pages and 100 snarky messages back)


This is great advice, and frequently forgotten. Between the flying that many of us have to do and hanging out at a hotel with tons of people and lack of sleep, it's way too easy to catch a bug and go home sick, resulting in additional lost work days. Try to get some sleep, be a little cognizant of sick cooties, and immune booster thingies of some kind are not a bad idea at all.

Sorry, Nate, I know that's not sexy advice.


----------



## Weeze (May 28, 2009)

People were talking a while ago before the arguing about guys not dressing sloppy...
So.
BGB coming to Jersey in cargo shorts and flip flops...
Ok.  
ALSO. 
CReeping? Again. Justin showing up in the background of EVERY picture... 
Think about it, kids.
Who's the REAL bash creep?
he knows i'm posting this and i'm kidding anyway


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 28, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Don't be that guy that sits at the bottom of the pool so you can watch fat bottoms float by.
> 
> Don't be that girl who gets drunk and loses.....everything.
> 
> Don't be that girl who has to one up everyone else. Example: "OMG that cute guy totally smiled at me!" "Oh? Well, we just fucked in the bathroom."



HA! At one Vegas Bash I went to there was a guy with a snorkel mask on and an underwater camera. Two guesses as to what he was doing.


----------



## saucywench (May 28, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> HA! At one Vegas Bash I went to there was a guy with a snorkel mask on and an underwater camera. Two guesses as to what he was doing.


Good grief!  And that was _allowed_?!? You know, it would be one thing if you were talking about an 8-year-old kid or something, but...seriously...an adult male, who can muster the sense to register for such an event, make room and travel arrangements...

...yet then packs his travel bag with such accoutrements...for this specific purpose?

And he expects to be taken seriously by his peers? COME ON.
---------------
You know, with this being the inaugural event of its kind for Dimensions, I am sure that the planners/organizers want this bash to be memorable, for all of the _right_ reasons. 

I know that you were referencing another organized function, Ella, but I hope anecdotes like this, in addition to the years of actual personal experience that the bash staff have under the collective belts, will be helpful in establishing a standard for this function that will help set it apart from all the rest. I'm not talking about heavy-handed policing, or a nanny-state atmosphere, but perhaps subtle clues lent to attendees who veer too far astray from tact, good taste, and common sense. 

Even though it is expected (anticipated? hoped for?) that attendees behave as responsible adults, it is also expected that everyone is there to have a good time. I think that boundary line can get a little blurry (especially after a few drinks, no?)  I wonder whether it would appear offensive to registrants to receive (in a welcome/registration packet, perhaps) some recommended do's and don'ts.

Failing that, and all subtlety aside, they could outfit the 'muscle' (as Heather refers to them) to keep shirts like these handy for use when needed. If guys (or girls, no discrimination here) see staff dressed in these headed toward them, they might be more impressionable as far as taking a hint. 

View attachment 64577


----------



## butch (May 28, 2009)

I wish I could get a gig as a bouncer at the Dims Bash. Equal Opportunity and all that, . Plus, the FAs might enjoy getting thrown out by a woman, and so it is a win/win for everyone.


On another note, the use of 'bash' in the title of this thread seems hilariously pointed in light of the twists and turns of the thread.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 28, 2009)

saucywench said:


> Good grief!  And that was _allowed_?!? You know, it would be one thing if you were talking about an 8-year-old kid or something, but...seriously...an adult male, who can muster the sense to register for such an event, make room and travel arrangements...
> 
> ...yet then packs his travel bag with such accoutrements...for this specific purpose?
> 
> ...



I said that they should kill all the chuckleheads from the first sign in kindergarten but the idea was shot down by a slim margin. Unfortunately you can't stop idiots from living and using a credit card. It's something we all live with every day everywhere. They show up, the management grabs the hook and yanks them off the stage - but not before somebody sees the show and reports about it in an online forum. People who read it clutch their pearls and gasp in unison, "My god! How could they allow that? I'll never go to one of THOSE parties." The whole world is one of those parties unfortunately. The only thing we can do is be militant about pointing them out. When you see 'em, you have to get right up about it and point them out to the folks in charge or the hotel staff. Nobody allows that unless we allow it.


----------



## Victim (May 28, 2009)

"I know, we'll have a party! We'll invite all our friends, and have soda and pie. I hope no BAD people show up..."


----------



## saucywench (May 28, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I said that they should kill all the chuckleheads from the first sign in kendergarten but the idea was shot down by a slim margin. Unfortunately you can't stop idiots from living and using a credit card. It's something we all live with every day everywhere. They show up, the management grabs the hook and yanks them off the stage - but not before somebody sees the show and reports about it in an online forum. People who read it clutch their pearls and gasp in unison, "My god! How could they allow that? I'll never go to one of THOSE parties." The whole world is one of those parties unfortunately. The only thing we can do is be militant about pointing them out. When you see 'em, you have to get right up about it and point them out to the folks in charge or the hotel staff. Nobody allows that unless we allow it.


Thank you, Lilly, for reminding me what I wanted to add to my OP.

When an attendee witnesses behavior that is _blatantly_ socially unacceptable, it is incumbent upon the offended parties or witness(es) (or at least a volunteer among the group) to make it clear that that type of behavior is unwarranted and unwelcome--not at that moment, not ever. Yet, how often does this actually happen? So often people are reluctant to 'make a scene,' when often it is necessary to make a scene (doesn't have to be loud and overt, can be subtle) to get a firm point across.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 28, 2009)

saucywench said:


> Thank you, Lilly, for reminding me what I wanted to add to my OP.
> 
> When an attendee witnesses behavior that is _blatantly_ socially unacceptable, it is incumbent upon the offended parties or witness(es) (or at least a volunteer among the group) to make it clear that that type of behavior is unwarranted and unwelcome--not at that moment, not ever. Yet, how often does this actually happen? So often people are reluctant to 'make a scene,' when often it is necessary to make a scene (doesn't have to be loud and overt, can be subtle) to get a firm point across.



A lot of times the offense is committed by someone who isn't a part of the bash. We're in a hotel where there are other patrons there. Anything goes with them but it also occurs to me that we may encounter a lot of kids on this trip. Kids on the plane, kids in the hallway, kids in the pool, kids under the table, kids at the soda machine, kids in the restaurant. This may not be the case at all but I'm always thinking worst case scenario, this IS in Orlando afterall. It may be a better idea for all involved if we take it straight to staff rather than try to confront individuals, nasty kids or bad parents ourselves.


----------



## Blackjack (May 28, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> HA! At one Vegas Bash I went to there was a guy with a snorkel mask on and an underwater camera. Two guesses as to what he was doing.



As creepy as it is, I do have to give the guy credit on that one for its boldness.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 28, 2009)

saucywench said:


> Thank you, Lilly, for reminding me what I wanted to add to my OP.
> 
> When an attendee witnesses behavior that is _blatantly_ socially unacceptable, it is incumbent upon the offended parties or witness(es) (or at least a volunteer among the group) to make it clear that that type of behavior is unwarranted and unwelcome--not at that moment, not ever. Yet, how often does this actually happen? So often people are reluctant to 'make a scene,' when often it is necessary to make a scene (doesn't have to be loud and overt, can be subtle) to get a firm point across.



I have no problem making a scene when one is needed, I'm not shy about stuff like that. If people see something happening that shouldn't be and they don't speak up the behavior is only going to continue and will probably get worse as time goes by.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 28, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> A lot of times the offense is committed by someone who isn't a part of the bash. We're in a hotel where there are other patrons there. Anything goes with them but it also occurs to me that we may encounter a lot of kids on this trip. Kids on the plane, kids in the hallway, kids in the pool, kids under the table, kids at the soda machine, kids in the restaurant. This may not be the case at all but I'm always thinking worst case scenario, this IS in Orlando afterall. It may be a better idea for all involved if we take it straight to staff rather than try to confront individuals, nasty kids or bad parents ourselves.



If I'm able to go I'd have to bring my kids along. Gotta contact my sister to see if she'd be willing to babysit.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 28, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> If I'm able to go I'd have to bring my kids along. Gotta contact my sister to see if she'd be willing to babysit.



Nothing wrong with kids on this trip.  I hope I'm not giving that impression. Just that if a problem arises and a child is the perpetrator confrontation is probably not going to be a good idea. I just see it as being problematic.

ETA: I actually contemplated bringing my niece. My roommate bailed on me so I was without a roommie for a while. Since I purchased two plane tickets anyway I thought I might bring her along. She''s pretty worldy for her age but if I bring her I'm going to have to bring the other one too and get another seat, then I gotta pay for parks and rides and lots of other things. The expense is the only thing that stopped me.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 28, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Nothing wrong with kids on this trip.  I hope I'm not giving that impression. Just that if a problem arises and a child is the perpetrator confrontation is probably not going to be a good idea. I just see it as being problematic.




Oh no you didn't give that impression at all. If I knew there would be other people who brought their kids I'd probably even be ok to bring mine. But with no other kids for them to hang with they'd get bored and everyone would have to see me discipline them when they misbehaved LOL!


----------



## Rowan (May 28, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Nothing wrong with kids on this trip.  I hope I'm not giving that impression. Just that if a problem arises and a child is the perpetrator confrontation is probably not going to be a good idea. I just see it as being problematic.
> 
> ETA: I actually contemplated bringing my niece. My roommate bailed on me so I was without a roommie for a while. Since I purchased two plane tickets anyway I thought I might bring her along. She''s pretty worldy for her age but if I bring her I'm going to have to bring the other one too and get another seat, then I gotta pay for parks and rides and lots of other things. The expense is the only thing that stopped me.



Maybe someone from up in your neck of the woods that wants to go could buy your second ticket off of you if you're willing?


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 28, 2009)

Rowan said:


> Maybe someone from up in your neck of the woods that wants to go could buy your second ticket off of you if you're willing?



Naw, I bought the second ticket for myself.  But since I was going to have an extra bed I thought I might be able to squeeze an 11 year old in the empty seat. She wouldn't mind squeezing in and sharing the pull down tray with her auntie at all as long as she gets to hoot an holler in Orlando for a whole week out of the deal.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 28, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> ETA: I actually contemplated bringing my niece. My roommate bailed on me so I was without a roommie for a while. Since I purchased two plane tickets anyway I thought I might bring her along. She''s pretty worldy for her age but if I bring her I'm going to have to bring the other one too and get another seat, then I gotta pay for parks and rides and lots of other things. The expense is the only thing that stopped me.




Yeah I wouldn't be able to afford the park and rides and all that either. Plus I've got a pretty huge project going on at work which would make it strictly a weekend trip (Fri-Sun) so no time to work in a theme park this time around. 

Gonna do lots of little weekend trips like that with them this summer. Maybe I'll just give them the choice, go with my sister or hang out at the pool with me. (they'll pick my sister I'm sure, Aunt Peggy loves to spoil them)


----------



## katorade (May 28, 2009)

saucywench said:


> View attachment 64577



Big bouncers in those shirts, and whenever someone acts like a jackass, they should surround them and start a slam dance a la Night at the Roxbury.


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 28, 2009)

I'm not in a position to speak for everyone who runs events, just ours (The New Jersey Bash).

Bernadette and I, after speaking with the hotel that we have run the last few events at, agreed that we needed to hire additional security for the weekend events. It was a considerable expense for us, but we feel it was worth it.

Look, people are people, and are going to do at these events what they feel comfortable doing. Berna and I are the first line of defense in that regard. We feel we do a pretty good job of protecting the integrity of our events. I've also attended enough of Heather's Heavenly Bodies events to tell you they do the same.

The extra security we provide (who keep a pretty low profile, unless someone gets so shitfaced that they throw out insults to everyone in the hotel, and throw drinks (glasses included) at people, are the second line of defense.

Advice to people at these events. When things get out of hand, please don't try to take the problems on yourself, or get involved if you aren't directly involved. Come to the event coordinators, or hotel security, if you know who they are. They are more prepared to handle these kinds of problems.

Doing so will also help us to keep the events as drama free as possible, and allow us to hold them for as long as you keep attending.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 28, 2009)

Yep, absolutely. I should have also said..

I knew for sure that if I had said two words to Phil about being made uncomfortable, he'd have taken care of it in a heartbeat. I always feel safe with Phil and crew around.


----------



## StarWitness (May 28, 2009)

wrestlingguy said:


> Bernadette and I, after speaking with the hotel that we have run the last few events at, agreed that we needed to hire additional security for the weekend events. It was a considerable expense for us, but we feel it was worth it.



Did you have to hire professional security for insurance reasons? I've been involved in events where attendees are more than happy to act as security for a block of time in exchange for reduced or free admission.


----------



## Victim (May 28, 2009)

At the sci fi cons around here, every one has a Security team. The leader is a member of the convention committee, and the grunts are convention volunteers. This seems to work quite well. A pro rent-a-cop is usually hired to secure the art show/dealers room after hours.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 29, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> HA! At one Vegas Bash I went to there was a guy with a snorkel mask on and an underwater camera. Two guesses as to what he was doing.



Awwwwww ya caught me! How'd you figure it out? lol


----------



## blackghost75 (May 29, 2009)

bigsexy920 said:


> There is a lot of talk about men here. What about the women? What do men hate that women do at the bashes?



What I hate that some of the women do at the bashes,is some of them will strut around the hotel with not much on or reviling there goods,forgetting that there in a public place and not some playboy bunny house!!! 

There was a time I was at a bash,and I was talking to this lady who I had my eye on. When we were on the dance floor everything was good,until she said she had to go! Well I had be watching her the next day,well that night she came up to me and asked me to dance with her. Well I told her no,because she was going from man to man like a frog going from lily pad to lily pad!!!! Whats with the woman at these bash leading men on and going from man to man?????


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 29, 2009)

This thread is long.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 29, 2009)

blackghost75 said:


> What I hate that some of the women do at the bashes,is some of them will strut around the hotel with not much on or reviling there goods,forgetting that there in a public place and not some playboy bunny house!!!
> 
> There was a time I was at a bash,and I was talking to this lady who I had my eye on. When we were on the dance floor everything was good,until she said she had to go! Well I had be watching her the next day,well that night she came up to me and asked me to dance with her. Well I told her no,because she was going from man to man like a frog going from lily pad to lily pad!!!! Whats with the woman at these bash leading men on and going from man to man?????




She's not engaged to every man she's dances with it's dancing man ffs.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 29, 2009)

blackghost75 said:


> What I hate that some of the women do at the bashes,is some of them will strut around the hotel with not much on or reviling there goods,forgetting that there in a public place and not some playboy bunny house!!!
> 
> There was a time I was at a bash,and I was talking to this lady who I had my eye on. When we were on the dance floor everything was good,until she said she had to go! Well I had be watching her the next day,well that night she came up to me and asked me to dance with her. Well I told her no,because she was going from man to man like a frog going from lily pad to lily pad!!!! Whats with the woman at these bash leading men on and going from man to man?????




Yeah I know! Those sluts! What on earth were they thinking? Dancing with all those different men! Everyone knows when a woman dances with a man it means she's gonna fuck him later.


----------



## SparklingBBW (May 29, 2009)

blackghost75 said:


> There was a time I was at a bash,and I was talking to this lady who I had my eye on. When we were on the dance floor everything was good,until she said she had to go! Well I had be watching her the next day,well that night she came up to me and asked me to dance with her. Well I told her no,because she was going from man to man like a frog going from lily pad to lily pad!!!! Whats with the woman at these bash leading men on and going from man to man?????



Yanno -- a dance is just a dance. It isn't a promise or an engagement. It doesn't mean you're now going steady. Dancing can happen between strangers, friends, people who are interested, or people who just love to dance. 

I mean this in the kindest way possible, but when you sit back and watch, you end up "seeing" things that aren't necessarily the case. Maybe to you she's dancing with a bunch of different strange men, but she may already know all of them and be friends with them (and their wives/girlfriends). And even if she doesn't already know them, it doesn't automatically make her a hoochie mama or a ho or someone who is leading men on. Did you ever think that maybe she's just being very polite and dancing with every guy who asks her, because she knows IT'S JUST A DANCE? 

Also fellas, just because you buy her a drink or she dances with you, it doesn't mean you own her for the evening (or even the entire length of the bash)! 

I really wish people would just relax their expectations of one another and just try to be respectful of one another and have a fun time making friends and getting to know people. 

.


----------



## mossystate (May 29, 2009)

blackghost75 said:


> > What I hate that some of the women do at the bashes,is some of them will strut around the hotel with not much on or reviling there goods,forgetting that there in a public place and not some playboy bunny house!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CleverBomb (May 29, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> This thread is long.


So is Longcat.






-Rusty


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 29, 2009)

blackghost75 said:


> What I hate that some of the women do at the bashes,is some of them will strut around the hotel with not much on or reviling there goods,forgetting that there in a public place and not some playboy bunny house!!!
> 
> There was a time I was at a bash,and I was talking to this lady who I had my eye on. When we were on the dance floor everything was good,until she said she had to go! Well I had be watching her the next day,well that night she came up to me and asked me to dance with her. Well I told her no,because she was going from man to man like a frog going from lily pad to lily pad!!!! Whats with the woman at these bash leading men on and going from man to man?????



First of all, sometimes a woman will feel most comfortable while she is at a bash because she is with people who she knows will appreciate her beauty. Therefore she will wear clothing that accentuates her beauty. Is that wrong?

And as previously mentioned, many times a lady will dance with a few to be polite or share a dance with someone she knows. Perhaps, when the woman came back to you the second night, SHE had decided that you were worth a second dance, and YOU turned her down. Who's loss was that?


----------



## blackghost75 (May 29, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> First of all, sometimes a woman will feel most comfortable while she is at a bash because she is with people who she knows will appreciate her beauty. Therefore she will wear clothing that accentuates her beauty. Is that wrong?
> 
> And as previously mentioned, many times a lady will dance with a few to be polite or share a dance with someone she knows. Perhaps, when the woman came back to you the second night, SHE had decided that you were worth a second dance, and YOU turned her down. Who's loss was that?



First off she wasn't dancing with different men. It was more than that!!!!!


----------



## BoomSnap (May 30, 2009)

People are complaining about other people getting laid in my "How To Get Laid" thread. This irony is quite scrumptious. Mmmmmm.


----------



## katherine22 (May 30, 2009)

BoomSnap said:


> People are complaining about other people getting laid in my "How To Get Laid" thread. This irony is quite scrumptious. Mmmmmm.




Jealousy will get you nowhere.


----------



## katherine22 (May 30, 2009)

blackghost75 said:


> What I hate that some of the women do at the bashes,is some of them will strut around the hotel with not much on or reviling there goods,forgetting that there in a public place and not some playboy bunny house!!!
> 
> There was a time I was at a bash,and I was talking to this lady who I had my eye on. When we were on the dance floor everything was good,until she said she had to go! Well I had be watching her the next day,well that night she came up to me and asked me to dance with her. Well I told her no,because she was going from man to man like a frog going from lily pad to lily pad!!!! Whats with the woman at these bash leading men on and going from man to man?????



Damn women can't be controlled.


----------



## Russell Williams (May 30, 2009)

How my father met my mother. Toward the end of his life my father wrote his autobiography. The following is his description of meeting my mother:

"Despite a general shortage of money younger people found ways to socialize. Despite limited means I was a member of a group which met each Sunday evening in the Unitarian Church at Charles on Franklin Street. 60 years ago (1938) this group sponsored a swimming party. I was there as was a very attractive and personable girl. She had been invited along as a guest by one of her friends. Impressed by the attractiveness and friendliness of the guest, I asked her for a date before the group separated for the day. After that I never sought any other female companionship. I found myself unable to forget her even after she left for study at the University Rochester."


----------



## Rowan (May 30, 2009)

Russell Williams said:


> How my father met my mother. Toward the end of his life my father wrote his autobiography. The following is his description of meeting my mother:
> 
> "Despite a general shortage of money younger people found ways to socialize. Despite limited means I was a member of a group which met each Sunday evening in the Unitarian Church at Charles on Franklin Street. 60 years ago (1938) this group sponsored a swimming party. I was there as was a very attractive and personable girl. She had been invited along as a guest by one of her friends. Impressed by the attractiveness and friendliness of the guest, I asked her for a date before the group separated for the day. After that I never sought any other female companionship. I found myself unable to forget her even after she left for study at the University Rochester."



Damn...now see...THATS the kind of impression I want a man to get over me!


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 30, 2009)

blackghost75 said:


> What I hate that some of the women do at the bashes,is some of them will strut around the hotel with not much on or reviling there goods,forgetting that there in a public place and not some playboy bunny house!!!
> 
> There was a time I was at a bash,and I was talking to this lady who I had my eye on. When we were on the dance floor everything was good,until she said she had to go! Well I had be watching her the next day,well that night she came up to me and asked me to dance with her. Well I told her no,because she was going from man to man like a frog going from lily pad to lily pad!!!! Whats with the woman at these bash leading men on and going from man to man?????



Dude, it was only a dance. Maybe she liked dancing with you. Surely you have the right to refuse but come on. She doesn't owe you anything.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 30, 2009)

bigsexy920 said:


> There is a lot of talk about men here. What about the women? What do men hate that women do at the bashes?



One of the only things that bothers me is when women get completely hammered and make an ass out of themselves, then later go around bitching how men act when they're drunk.

Slutty behavior from the females and creepy behavior from males go hand in hand pretty much. Every bash or event will have noutorious folks of both genders causing people to do Worf style facepalms, its when the pots call the kettles black that isn't right.

Also, another thing I can't stand is people (not just women) look at all the wallflowers and say and or assume they're all creepy. Some of them may actually be normal but are simply just shy. Some of them simply don't know how to dance and some could have an injury that's preventing him from going on the floor.

Last, in some cases its just a dance. This has been mentioned before but dancing with someone doesn't give you exclusive rights to that person the whole night. At the last dance, I danced with this very energetic young lady who also danced with just about everyone on the floor, it was fun and I enjoyed it. Does that make her a slut? Hell no, its just a dance. Be respectful and bring a positive attitude and no expectations, you'll have a great time.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 30, 2009)

I'm a wallflower, don't know that I'd go so far as to call myself normal though. 




KHayes666 said:


> One of the only things that bothers me is when women get completely hammered and make an ass out of themselves, then later go around bitching how men act when they're drunk.
> 
> Slutty behavior from the females and creepy behavior from males go hand in hand pretty much. Every bash or event will have noutorious folks of both genders causing people to do Worf style facepalms, its when the pots call the kettles black that isn't right.
> 
> ...


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 30, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Also, another thing I can't stand is people (not just women) look at all the wallflowers and say and or assume they're all creepy. Some of them may actually be normal but are simply just shy. Some of them simply don't know how to dance and some could have an injury that's preventing him from going on the floor.



does perpetual erection count as an injury?

Have a heart ladies. He might just be trying to avoid this scenario.


----------



## Waxwing (May 30, 2009)

Mr. Burgundy, you have a giant erection.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 30, 2009)

Russell Williams said:


> How my father met my mother. Toward the end of his life my father wrote his autobiography. The following is his description of meeting my mother:
> 
> "Despite a general shortage of money younger people found ways to socialize. Despite limited means I was a member of a group which met each Sunday evening in the Unitarian Church at Charles on Franklin Street. 60 years ago (1938) this group sponsored a swimming party. I was there as was a very attractive and personable girl. She had been invited along as a guest by one of her friends. Impressed by the attractiveness and friendliness of the guest, I asked her for a date before the group separated for the day. After that I never sought any other female companionship. I found myself unable to forget her even after she left for study at the University Rochester."



Dude was he from Rochester, NY?


----------



## Sweet Tooth (May 30, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> does perpetual erection count as an injury?
> 
> Have a heart ladies. He might just be trying to avoid this scenario.



Wait, I danced with this guy once. He kept moaning "yeeeeeeesssssssssssssss" the entire time. And, on top of that, he was there with his girlfriend who was my friend's sister.

I was too young and had too many experiences with those manipulative types [mentioned earlier, the ones you call stuff on and they accuse you of overreating] to do anything but hope it was a short song. <shudder>


----------



## BarbBBW (May 30, 2009)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Wait, I danced with this guy once. He kept moaning "yeeeeeeesssssssssssssss" the entire time. And, on top of that, he was there with his girlfriend who was my friend's sister.
> 
> I was too young and had too many experiences with those manipulative types [mentioned earlier, the ones you call stuff on and they accuse you of overreating] t*o do anything but hope it was a short song*. <shudder>



ahahahahhaha thats just too funny!! What a sport!!! Good for you!!

Being the slut that I am, thats usually the man I look for to dance with LMFAO!!


----------



## mossystate (May 30, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> ahahahahhaha thats just too funny!! What a sport!!! Good for you!!



You do realize that this was not a positive for her, yes? Not a, good sport kinda thing? Yes? No? Bueller?


----------



## BarbBBW (May 30, 2009)

mossystate said:


> You do realize that this was not a positive for her, yes? Not a, good sport kinda thing? Yes? No? Bueller?



yes I do understand, but thank you


----------



## mossystate (May 30, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> yes I do understand, but thank you



Cool. There is a wind, and I did not know if it kicked up any dust.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 30, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Cool. There is a wind, and I did not know if it kicked up any dust.



hahaha no dear, sorry I was cranky the other day!!! Life is hard sometimes and i take it out on the wrong people ! for real I am sorry


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 30, 2009)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Wait, I danced with this guy once. He kept moaning "yeeeeeeesssssssssssssss" the entire time. And, on top of that, he was there with his girlfriend who was my friend's sister.
> 
> I was too young and had too many experiences with those manipulative types [mentioned earlier, the ones you call stuff on and they accuse you of overreating] to do anything but hope it was a short song. <shudder>




Did you feel humbled?


----------



## Sweet Tooth (May 30, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> Did you feel humbled?



Humbled? LOL No. Like I needed a shower and a taser? Yes.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 30, 2009)

And most importantly, don't bring up the subject of "water sports" until you know the person's name, astrological sign, and at least three of their hobbies.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 30, 2009)

well shoot! That means no Marco Polo?





fa_man_stan said:


> And most importantly, don't bring up the subject of "water sports" until you know the person's name, astrological sign, and at least three of their hobbies.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 30, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> fa_man_stan said:
> 
> 
> > And most importantly, don't bring up the subject of "water sports" until you know the person's name, astrological sign, and at least three of their hobbies.
> ...



I suppose as long as Marco likes water sports... he is welcome to join in also!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 30, 2009)

Marco wouldn't dance with me....what an ass


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 30, 2009)

Probably cuz he saw you dancing with all those other guys!





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Marco wouldn't dance with me....what an ass


----------



## stan_der_man (May 30, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Marco wouldn't dance with me....what an ass



Hey... That's Marco's loss not yours!


Step aside Marco the next dance with GEF is mine! :smitten:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 30, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Marco wouldn't dance with me....what an ass



I would dance with you!! hehehehe


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 30, 2009)

That's all.


----------



## blackghost75 (May 30, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Dude, it was only a dance. Maybe she liked dancing with you. Surely you have the right to refuse but come on. She doesn't owe you anything.



Hey Lilly, First off it's not about the dance!!!!! She was rude for leaving me on the dance floor when she said,she would be back and never came back!!! The next night she asked me to dance with her and i told her no!!!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 30, 2009)

blackghost75 said:


> Hey Lilly, First off it's not about the dance!!!!! She was rude for leaving me on the dance floor when she said,she would be back and never came back!!! The next night she asked me to dance with her and i told her no!!!



I hear ya babe, believe me!


----------



## mossystate (May 30, 2009)

blackghost75 said:


> Hey Lilly, First off it's not about the dance!!!!! She was rude for leaving me on the dance floor when she said,she would be back and never came back!!! The next night she asked me to dance with her and i told her no!!!



First off, you left out the part about her saying she would be back!!!!...! *L*!!!!

Oh, and, what was she wearing. I hope she did not " revile " too much.


----------



## Red Raven (May 30, 2009)

Hey, 
I'm not actually going to the bash but this is a question I've wanted to ask about social behaviour in general (not just between FA's and BBW). One tip on the first page was don't just start dancing in front of a girl and to actually talk to her a little. My problem with this is that most dances that I go to the music is so loud that you can't really hear someone tlaking and end up screaming into their ear. What do you do about this? Do you motion outside to talk or write on your hands?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 31, 2009)

You know actually I dont have a problem if someone comes up to me and starts dancing. If I'm interested I'll dance with them, if not I won't. If they are comfortable putting themselves out like that they its no skin off my nose.

I also don't have a problem with a guy coming up and dancing with me when I'm out on the dancefloor dancing with friends.





Red Raven said:


> Hey,
> I'm not actually going to the bash but this is a question I've wanted to ask about social behaviour in general (not just between FA's and BBW). One tip on the first page was don't just start dancing in front of a girl and to actually talk to her a little. My problem with this is that most dances that I go to the music is so loud that you can't really hear someone tlaking and end up screaming into their ear. What do you do about this? Do you motion outside to talk or write on your hands?


----------



## KHayes666 (May 31, 2009)

Red Raven said:


> Hey,
> I'm not actually going to the bash but this is a question I've wanted to ask about social behaviour in general (not just between FA's and BBW). One tip on the first page was don't just start dancing in front of a girl and to actually talk to her a little. My problem with this is that most dances that I go to the music is so loud that you can't really hear someone tlaking and end up screaming into their ear. What do you do about this? Do you motion outside to talk or write on your hands?



Yes, I seem to have messed that point up a bit.

My point was I've seen guys go up to a girl and start putting the moves on without any form of tact and then I have to hear about it later from the females that were being danced on.

I mean its perfectly fine to dance your way on the floor in a respectful manner, hell that's what I did tonight (cartwheel and all) but when you go up to a woman you don't know and slap her ass without introducing yourself then start grinding on her.....be prepared for rejection.

Then again maybe I'm just noticing things that don't happen at other bashes/dances, this is all stuff from what I've seen with my own two eyes.


----------



## Darkeyes (May 31, 2009)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Humbled? LOL No. Like I needed a shower and a taser? Yes.



Hmmmmmm.... *rethinks "classy" dance moves involving moaning* lmao


----------



## Darkeyes (May 31, 2009)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Humbled? LOL No. Like I needed a shower and a taser? Yes.



oops...hiccup


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 31, 2009)

blackghost75 said:


> Hey Lilly, First off it's not about the dance!!!!! She was rude for leaving me on the dance floor when she said,she would be back and never came back!!! The next night she asked me to dance with her and i told her no!!!



I danced with a guy on New Year's Eve. He seemed pretty nice and I promised to dance with him again later on. He approached me again and I had just come off the dancefloor and was pooped. I needed a break so I said no for now. Then I started to feel a bit... odd. I went to the water table and started drinking water like crazy. Didnt help. I decided to go to my room for a moment to go to the bathroom and never came back down. I got so sick I had to call my sister the next day to come get me. I had the stomach flu and was in bed doubled over in pain for four days. Lost 22 pounds from that. I know that guy is probably muttering shit about me but there's nothing I can do about it. In a situation like that there's no way I can win. Whatever I tell him won't be good enough. He'll think it's a lie and a conspiracy and whatever else you fellas imagine life is all about for you because of us wimmens. Maybe you should have danced with her just to hear what she had to say out of morbid curiosity. Instead you just have a choppy story to tell here with missing peices that only explains one side.


----------



## StarWitness (May 31, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> does perpetual erection count as an injury?
> 
> Have a heart ladies. He might just be trying to avoid this scenario.



If that's the case, he should focus less on the dancing and more on saving his energy for the afterparty.


----------



## wrench13 (Jun 1, 2009)

While in no way am I condoning it, but the fact of the matter is that for new FAs attending thier first (couple) bash, it's like being a kid an a candy shop. 
I mean here we are, in a room filled to the brim with women who are the nadir of our sexual desires, while our repressed attraction to them is screaming to bust a move! It is small wonder, then, that unusual social behaviour bubbles up to the top, and that is just for the more socially adept amongst us. For the nerdy, computer guy or gal, who rarely interfaces with people in general and even more rarely with thier sexual ideals, these behaviours could get downright creepy. 

Hell, I confess that at the first BBW dance I went to, I found impossible not the be in a constant state of arrousal when dancing with any of the ladies. One poor girl of the wrong height and possessing a rather round belly had to suffer with me poking her in the belly button the whole dance ( for which I appologized profusely). We are, after all, just human. 

Don't condone inappropriate behaviour, but at least understand where it's coming from.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 1, 2009)

That woman being poked could have been really human and punched you in the balls. I hope you understand. Not that I would condone that behavior...well...wait...hmmmmmmm.

The uber-horny and clueless amongst us ( male or female ) are not exactly mysterious, complicated creatures. 

The candy does not have to ' understand '. Bullshit.


----------



## butch (Jun 1, 2009)

wrench13 said:


> While in no way am I condoning it, but the fact of the matter is that for new FAs attending thier first (couple) bash, it's like being a kid an a candy shop.
> I mean here we are, in a room filled to the brim with women who are the nadir of our sexual desires, while our repressed attraction to them is screaming to bust a move! It is small wonder, then, that unusual social behaviour bubbles up to the top, and that is just for the more socially adept amongst us. For the nerdy, computer guy or gal, who rarely interfaces with people in general and even more rarely with thier sexual ideals, these behaviours could get downright creepy.
> 
> Hell, I confess that at the first BBW dance I went to, I found impossible not the be in a constant state of arrousal when dancing with any of the ladies. One poor girl of the wrong height and possessing a rather round belly had to suffer with me poking her in the belly button the whole dance ( for which I appologized profusely). We are, after all, just human.
> ...



I'm sorry, but my inner schoolmarm is coming out, and I have to correct your word choice here. Nadir is defined as the lowest point, so I really hope you aren't saying that BBW bashes represent the lowest point for an FA in search of the woman of his dreams, are you? Perhaps you'd like to change that word to apex?


----------



## katorade (Jun 1, 2009)

wrench13 said:


> While in no way am I condoning it, but the fact of the matter is that for new FAs attending thier first (couple) bash, it's like being a kid an a candy shop.
> I mean here we are, in a room filled to the brim with women who are the nadir of our sexual desires, while our repressed attraction to them is screaming to bust a move! It is small wonder, then, that unusual social behaviour bubbles up to the top, and that is just for the more socially adept amongst us. For the nerdy, computer guy or gal, who rarely interfaces with people in general and even more rarely with thier sexual ideals, these behaviours could get downright creepy.
> 
> Hell, I confess that at the first BBW dance I went to, I found impossible not the be in a constant state of arrousal when dancing with any of the ladies. One poor girl of the wrong height and possessing a rather round belly had to suffer with me poking her in the belly button the whole dance ( for which I appologized profusely). We are, after all, just human.
> ...



Keep in mind that thousands of guys in their sexual PRIME dance with women that are their sexual ideal all the time and manage not to pop wood. It's not as if fat women are the ONLY epitome of sexuality out there. Here's what would happen in any scenario:

-Guy dances with girl, light breeze rolls through his mind and he pops wood.
-Guy excuses himself to the bathroom or asks if she wants a drink, goes to the bathroom or hides in a corner until the issue subsides and he can attempt to control himself and dance again. Girl may wait or move on, thinking you blew her off. Risk you take.
-Guy continues to dance with girl, knowing SHE knows something's "up". 

Here's where 3 more things could happen...

-Girl digs it and continues dancing.
-Girl gets uncomfortable and excuses herself, freaked out and temporarily scarred for life.
-Girl gets uncomfortable, slaps you and calls you a pig, and goes and tells her friends there's a perv on the dance floor.

Again, that's the risk you take on the dance floor. Don't expect everyone to be okay with or understand any behavior you exhibit.

Poking a girl in the abdomen with your dick isn't exactly like stepping on her toes.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 1, 2009)

katorade said:


> Keep in mind that thousands of guys in their sexual PRIME dance with women that are their sexual ideal all the time and manage not to pop wood. It's not as if fat women are the ONLY epitome of sexuality out there. Here's what would happen in any scenario:
> 
> -Guy dances with girl, light breeze rolls through his mind and he pops wood.
> -Guy excuses himself to the bathroom or asks if she wants a drink, goes to the bathroom or hides in a corner until the issue subsides and he can attempt to control himself and dance again. Girl may wait or move on, thinking you blew her off. Risk you take.
> ...



Fellas I hate to say it but she's right. Really, your sexual urges are no more potent or a raging fire of hell lust than it is for any other horny guy or teen. It's the same. The difference is most fellas are thrust in to the situation at 12, 13 or whatever but when you are an adult there is only so far one can go with poor behavior. Even teens get pushed off and thrown out of high school gyms for being pervs. Spontaneous natural responses are one thing. We're all adults and so fourth but it's not a license for rudeness or crossing boundaries. Another 2 cents from me I guess.


----------



## wrench13 (Jun 1, 2009)

Oops, nadir is certainly the wrong word. Zenith or apex is more it.

"Here's where 3 more things could happen...

-Girl digs it and continues dancing.
-Girl gets uncomfortable and excuses herself, freaked out and temporarily scarred for life.
-Girl gets uncomfortable, slaps you and calls you a pig, and goes and tells her friends there's a perv on the dance floor."

A forth scenario developed - I applogized, she smiled and we both laughed......


----------



## mango (Jun 1, 2009)

mossystate said:


> That woman being poked could have been really human and punched you in the balls. I hope you understand. Not that I would condone that behavior...well...wait...hmmmmmmm.



*I'd be weary about pulling any knee-to-the-groin manoeuvres. 

Some types get off on that shit (not me) and may only excite him even more and leave a sticky situation on the dancefloor! :doh:


Quote from 'One Night at McCool's' -*
_Why would God fill me with this desire if I wasn't meant to be with her? _


----------



## mossystate (Jun 1, 2009)

mango said:


> *I'd be weary about pulling any knee-to-the-groin manoeuvres.
> Some types get off on that shit (not me) and may only excite him even more and leave a sticky situation on the dancefloor! :doh:
> *


*


I would be neither weary...nor...wary. 

I have strong legs. If he got off on that and left a mess, I would be gone before the explosion, and he would be left standing in the middle of that dance floor.

Unless he got off on the Homecoming scene in Carrie, I am betting I would have the last laugh.*


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 1, 2009)

mossystate said:


> That woman being poked could have been really human and punched you in the balls. I hope you understand. Not that I would condone that behavior...well...wait...hmmmmmmm.
> 
> The uber-horny and clueless amongst us ( male or female ) are not exactly mysterious, complicated creatures.
> 
> The candy does not have to ' understand '. Bullshit.



I'm trying, just trying, to think of how I'd feel if some random guy I was dancing with was poking me in the stomach with his erection. Horrified? Check. Violated? You betcha. Flattered? Not in the least. We're not in grade school, where such things are apt to happen. I've seen young boys get squirmy and uncomfortable at the sight of a bra strap. I wouldn't expect that kind of reaction or behavior from a grown man. To be honest, something about that just ... wow. Astonishes me. I'd be more likely to be understanding if the gent in question excused himself and walked/limped/staggered away at the first inkling that he might be getting aroused. But to keep dancing with me? While he's fully erect, and the condition is ... uh, obvious? All kinds of inappropriate. And no. No. Just no. God, no. NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO.

NO.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 1, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I'm trying, just trying, to think of how I'd feel if some random guy I was dancing with was poking me in the stomach with his erection. Horrified? Check. Violated? You betcha. Flattered? Not in the least. We're not in grade school, where such things are apt to happen. I've seen young boys get squirmy and uncomfortable at the sight of a bra strap. I wouldn't expect that kind of reaction or behavior from a grown man. To be honest, something about that just ... wow. Astonishes me. I'd be more likely to be understanding if the gent in question excused himself and walked/limped/staggered away at the first inkling that he might be getting aroused. But to keep dancing with me? While he's fully erect, and the condition is ... uh, obvious? All kinds of inappropriate. And no. No. Just no. God, no. NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO.
> 
> NO.


Yup. We are talking about some pretty basic shit. 
Always amazes me ( and I know it shouldn't ), how excuses are made out here for people, simply because they like fat.

We all want to be seen..and demand being seen.. as just people who go about our daily lives, like any other human being, no matter their size or preferences....yet....here?....excuses...excuses...excuses. If you wouldn't excuse an ADULT doing this stuff in a situation where the poked looks different than the woman in this scenario, then don't do it here.

:doh:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 1, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Yup. We are talking about some pretty basic shit.
> Always amazes me ( and I know it shouldn't ), how excuses are made out here for people, simply because they like fat.
> 
> We all want to be seen..and demand being seen.. as just people who go about our daily lives, like any other human being, no matter their size or preferences....yet....here?....excuses...excuses...excuses. If you wouldn't excuse an ADULT doing this stuff in a situation where the poked looks different than the woman in this scenario, then don't do it here.
> ...



I don't think I stressed my reaction enough.

Negative.

Negatory.

Nada.

Nay. 

Nix.

Renounce.

Reject.

Renunciate.

No, hells no, ahhhh effin' HELLZ NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 1, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I don't think I stressed my reaction enough.
> 
> Negative.
> 
> ...





Some men love a challenge, you minx.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 1, 2009)

katorade said:


> Poking a girl in the abdomen with your dick isn't exactly like stepping on her toes.



I think the teachers at Arthur Murray just started wearing T-shirts with this emblazoned on the front.


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 1, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> I think the teachers at Arthur Murray just started wearing T-shirts with this emblazoned on the front.



Oh My Effin GOD, Bunny.

I'm dyin over here.

:kiss2:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 1, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Some men love a challenge, you minx.



A horrified reaction = a challenge? 

Bring it on. If you've got the time, I've got the steel-tipped boots.

And I swear, oh I do hereby swear, that if my husband ever gets his fill of me, I'm going to officially renounce my increasingly tenuous claim on heterosexuality.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 1, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> And I swear, oh I do hereby swear, that if my husband ever gets his fill of me, I'm going to officially renounce my increasingly tenuous claim on heterosexuality.



Watch out Mossy, she's getting a strap-on and she's gonna ask you to dance!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 1, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> A horrified reaction = a challenge?
> 
> Bring it on. If you've got the time, I've got the steel-tipped boots.
> 
> And I swear, oh I do hereby swear, that if my husband ever gets his fill of me, I'm going to officially renounce my increasingly tenuous claim on heterosexuality.



Wait, a harpy like you has a husband? 


Just kidding


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 1, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Watch out Mossy, she's getting a strap-on and she's gonna ask you to dance!



Well, if *I* did it, it wouldn't be creepy. Sheesh. Everyone knows THAT


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 1, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Wait, a harpy like you has a husband?
> 
> 
> Just kidding



I know ... hard to believe. His standards are one very slight step above pulling a violently ill crack 'ho up out of the gutter. No offense to the crack 'ho.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 1, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Watch out Mossy, she's getting a strap-on and she's gonna ask you to dance!



Wait, unless we are going to be swaying, back to chest, wouldn't my penis get in the way?



It has been SO long. I really need to remember how this goes.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 1, 2009)

Maybe I've been going at this the wrong way. Maybe I need to be a bitch to get a husband. Or did you turn into a bitch after you married him? Give me details woman!


You know I <3 you right?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 1, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Wait, unless we are going to be swaying, back to chest, wouldn't my penis get in the way?
> 
> 
> 
> It has been SO long. I really need to remember how this goes.



I swear by all that is unholy, Mossything ... if you stab me with your man sword, I'll ...

Wow. OK, that would really turn me on. I think I need a Dr. Phil intervention, STAT.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 1, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Wait, a harpy like you has a husband?
> Just kidding



Everytime I have talked to her hubby on the phone, all he does is cries and asks if it is ok if he gets a Jello Pudding cup. Yes, the man has to ask if it is ok if he eats pudding.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 1, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I swear by all that is unholy, Mossything ... if you stab me with your man sword, I'll ...
> Wow. OK, that would really turn me on. I think I need a Dr. Phil intervention, STAT.




He would just tell me to keep poking you...and he would ask you, over and over and over......How's that workin' for you, Traci.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 1, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Maybe I've been going at this the wrong way. Maybe I need to be a bitch to get a husband. Or did you turn into a bitch after you married him? Give me details woman!
> 
> 
> You know I <3 you right?



Oh, eat me, FLW. You're just flying under the moderating radar, you snarkalicious tidbit. 

But I'll answer your question, anyway. I've always been a bitch. RAGING bitch takes time, practice, and most importantly: _leverage_.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 1, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Everytime I have talked to her hubby on the phone, all he does is cries and asks if it is ok if he gets a Jello Pudding cup. Yes, the man has to ask if it is ok if he eats pudding.



Hey, I give him $5 a day. If he can't live on that, he shouldn't be living, _period_.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 1, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Oh, eat me, FLW. You're just flying under the moderating radar, you snarkalicious tidbit.
> 
> But I'll answer your question, anyway. I've always been a bitch. RAGING bitch takes time, practice, and most importantly: _leverage_.




When I grow up, I wanna be just like you. Old, bitchy, funny as hell, married, old, and has money!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 1, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> When I grow up, I wanna be just like you. Old, bitchy, funny as hell, married, old, and has money!



Well, the money part is a calculated lie.

So I'll take another dose of "old" instead.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 1, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Hey, I give him $5 a day. If he can't live on that, he shouldn't be living, _period_.




Pudding only costs $1.00 for four cups. SO WHAT'S HE DOING WITH THE OTHER FOUR BUCKS?


----------



## mossystate (Jun 1, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Pudding only costs $1.00 for four cups. SO WHAT'S HE DOING WITH THE OTHER FOUR BUCKS?



My phone sex fee. Yeah, I am cheap.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 1, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Hey, I give him $5 a day. If he can't live on that, he shouldn't be living, _period_.





Famouslastwords said:


> Pudding only costs $1.00 for four cups. SO WHAT'S HE DOING WITH THE OTHER FOUR BUCKS?



I think young grasshopper is learning well, OLD haggered Beach!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 1, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> I think young grasshopper is learning well, OLD haggered BITCH!



Sheesh. The term is HAGGARD. 

How in the world can you hope to strike me where I live when you can't even find me on the map? :doh:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 1, 2009)

mossystate said:


> My phone sex fee. Yeah, I am cheap.



Yes cheap, but with a bonus penis! 

I think you might need to lay low for awhile once Greenie gets wind of this news.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 1, 2009)

mossystate said:


> My phone sex fee. Yeah, I am cheap.



Or, you're expensive and he cums fast.

Perspective........


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 1, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Sheesh. The term is HAGGARD.
> 
> How in the world can you hope to strike me where I live when you can't even find me on the map? :doh:



I seriously couldn't decide if haggard was the correct way to spell it or if that is Merle's last name. Sorry, you don't have to be such a Beach about it.

Hey, if I call you Beach one more time, will something bad happen ala _Beetlejuice?_


----------



## mossystate (Jun 1, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> I think you might need to lay low for awhile once Greenie gets wind of this news.



mine is a mere 10 inches...she will pass me by...oh...and...let's bet how many people have contacted mods to tell us to stop what we are doing...I say....7 people....you?


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 1, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Hey, if I call you BITCH one more time, will something bad happen ala _Beetlejuice?_



I lol'dSeriously


----------



## mossystate (Jun 1, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Or, you're expensive and he cums fast.
> Perspective........



Nope. He tells me that he thinks of Traci, so the experience will last longer. I am on to his game.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 1, 2009)

mossystate said:


> mine is a mere 10 inches...she will pass me by...oh...and...let's bet how many people have contacted mods to tell us to stop what we are doing...I say....7 people....you?



Hey, I am just practicing my social skills before I go to the bash.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 1, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> I seriously couldn't decide if haggard was the correct way to spell it or if that is Merle's last name. Sorry, you don't have to be such a BITCH about it.
> 
> Hey, if I call you BITCH one more time, will something bad happen ala _Beetlejuice?_



You'll get a loverly PM from a moderator, inviting you to a time out.

Oh, who the hell am I kidding? They'd all call a PARTY IN DA BUNNY'S PANTS! Downside: That Risible character is packin' some mighty formidable meat in those fancy moderating pants. Upside: That Risible character is packin' some mighty formidable meat in those fancy moderating pants.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 1, 2009)

mossystate said:


> mine is a mere 10 inches...she will pass me by...oh...and...let's bet how many people have contacted mods to tell us to stop what we are doing...I say....7 people....you?



Do they actually tell you this sort of thing?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 1, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> You'll get a loverly PM from a moderator, inviting you to a time out.
> 
> Oh, who the hell am I kidding? They'd all call a PARTY IN DA BUNNY'S PANTS! Downside: That Risible character is packin' some mighty formidable meat in those fancy moderating pants. Upside: That Risible character is packin' some mighty formidable meat in those fancy moderating pants.



Huh, what? What are you referring to? I don't get it. Do you think my editing will confuse anyone?


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 1, 2009)

So let's vote on my lunch potato and cheddar perogis or beef chow mein?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 1, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> So let's vote on my lunch potato and cheddar perogis or beef chow mein?



If we were at a bash, and you asked me directly for my opinion, I would politely advise you to choose the pierogis.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 1, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Do they actually tell you this sort of thing?



*L* No. Was just a daydream kind of thing. I am sticking with 7.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 1, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> If we were at a bash, and you asked me directly for my opinion, I would politely advise you to choose the pierogis.



I would reasonably advise DA Bunny that she's mistaken, because clearly the chow mein is a better choice for you.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 1, 2009)

I want you to NAME NAMES! I'm betting considering the mention of sex (even despite the fact that none of it was from GEF but that GEF was mentioned) that BEEJ was one of them!


----------



## mossystate (Jun 1, 2009)

I would suggest whichever is the largest quantity. Rookies.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 1, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> If we were at a bash, and you asked me directly for my opinion, I would politely advise you to choose the pierogis.





TraciJo67 said:


> I would reasonably advise DA Bunny that she's mistaken, because clearly the chow mein is a better choice for you.



Mossythething for the tiebreaker.... ooooops she posted above! Yum! Perogis it is!


----------



## mango (Jun 1, 2009)

*OT... I don't know what to make of it, but I found this..


Dancefloor Boner Etiquette



*


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 1, 2009)

Mango you killed it!

But I forgive you. Or I will, once you get me a soda.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 1, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Yes cheap, but with a bonus penis!
> 
> I think you might need to lay low for awhile once Greenie gets wind of this news.



Huh? Oh I already knew that Monique is cheap....duh 

Do you really think I would e-stalk her if she wasn't? 

Speaking of cheap, didn't I see FLW in this thread? :wubu:



mossystate said:


> mine is a mere 10 inches...she will pass me by...oh...and...let's bet how many people have contacted mods to tell us to stop what we are doing...I say....7 people....you?




Don't you mean seven inches and ten people? Sheesh.....you lie like my ex boyfriend :doh:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 1, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Huh? Oh I already knew that Monique is cheap....duh
> 
> Do you really think I would e-stalk her if she wasn't?
> 
> ...



Takes cheap to know cheap! I don't have two pennies to rub together but I can still afford GEF!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 1, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Takes cheap to know cheap! I don't have two pennies to rub together but I can still afford GEF!



Wha??????? You mean you would have actually PAID me to do you in the eye????
:doh:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 1, 2009)

Stagger around drunkedly like Teddy Kennedy, squint your eyes real tight and say in a very sloshy slobbery manner "would ya like some irish in ya" followed by an obnoxious laugh.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 1, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> Stagger around drunkedly like Teddy Kennedy, squint your eyes real tight and say in a very sloshy slobbery manner "would ya like some irish in ya" followed by an obnoxious laugh.


This is how I met my first husband.....what's wrong with this?


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 1, 2009)

No I would have paid you for me to do YOU in the eye.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 1, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> No I would have paid you for me to do YOU in the eye.




Then you better come up with some big........pennies......


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jun 1, 2009)

At this bash, I expect every guy who wants to dance with me while sporting an erection to at least wear this shirt so I have fair warning of what to expect.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 1, 2009)

Sweet Tooth said:


> At this bash, I expect every guy who wants to dance with me while sporting an erection to at least wear this shirt so I have fair warning of what to expect.



ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!Holy shit!!!!!:shocked::shocked::shocked::blush:


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 2, 2009)

Here some more tips:

Don't grow a beard, put on a top hat and walk up to a young lady and say "Say there, did you know I haven't four-scored in seven years?"

Also, do not sit down on the dance floor with the hat on your lap and say "Ain't gonna be a rabbit"

Do not wear a blue double knit suit with a plaid tie, swim fins, a pink derby hat and a clock around your neck.....then ask a woman if she can sing a song of 6 pants. 

Last and this one's real important, always make toast. Toast wins over a woman's heart faster than Woody Allen on steroids. Always make toast!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 2, 2009)

Sweet Tooth said:


> At this bash, I expect every guy who wants to dance with me while sporting an erection to at least wear this shirt so I have fair warning of what to expect.




Yeah...but that might get him assaulted.......it's tempting to grab anyway....


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 2, 2009)

wrench13 said:


> While in no way am I condoning it, but the fact of the matter is that for new FAs attending thier first (couple) bash, it's like being a kid an a candy shop.
> I mean here we are, in a room filled to the brim with women who are the nadir of our sexual desires, while our repressed attraction to them is screaming to bust a move! It is small wonder, then, that unusual social behaviour bubbles up to the top, and that is just for the more socially adept amongst us. For the nerdy, computer guy or gal, who rarely interfaces with people in general and even more rarely with thier sexual ideals, these behaviours could get downright creepy.
> 
> Hell, I confess that at the first BBW dance I went to, I found impossible not the be in a constant state of arrousal when dancing with any of the ladies. One poor girl of the wrong height and possessing a rather round belly had to suffer with me poking her in the belly button the whole dance ( for which I appologized profusely). We are, after all, just human.
> ...



Use duct tape to keep that puppy from poking your dance partner...


----------



## Captain Save (Jun 2, 2009)

I've been following this thread for a while, and I confess I've learned some really good tips for attending a bash (subtlety, respect, control garments for excited members, and safety goggles around some of our posters here.)

I don't know about anyone else, but before I attend a bash I'm coming back to this thread as a checklist!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 3, 2009)

Another thing to consider is that not Bashes and or Dances are the same - some events are more "conservative" than others (not that it's a bad thing);but, it all depends what people are looking for


----------



## StarWitness (Jun 9, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Don't grow a beard, put on a top hat and walk up to a young lady and say "Say there, did you know I haven't four-scored in seven years?"



If someone did that to me, I would sweep-kick his legs out from under him, drag him to my room, and rock his world.


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 14, 2009)

Sweet Tooth said:


> At this bash, I expect every guy who wants to dance with me while sporting an erection to at least wear this shirt so I have fair warning of what to expect.



OMG!!! i want one of those to wear to dances myself!!!


----------



## Teresa (Jun 15, 2009)

Sweet Tooth said:


> At this bash, I expect every guy who wants to dance with me while sporting an erection to at least wear this shirt so I have fair warning of what to expect.



I'd like to know the guy that posed for the pic on the T-shirt.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 16, 2009)

Teresa said:


> I'd like to know the guy that posed for the pic on the T-shirt.



Right?!? I want to dance with HIM.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 16, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Then you better come up with some big........pennies......


It's not the size of the pennies, it's how they're deposited. 

-Rusty
(Change you can believe in?)


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 17, 2009)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1196351&postcount=149

Discuss please.......kthxbye


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 17, 2009)

wrestlingguy said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1196351&postcount=149
> 
> Discuss please.......kthxbye



this is what happens when you primarily type with one hand.


----------



## Captain Save (Jun 17, 2009)

Somehow I find that hard to refute.

I can't say much; I'm fighting my inner grammar nazi who wants very badly to dissect the post. Usually I'm successful; this one, however, will be very close.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 17, 2009)

Here are a few tips.

Please slip on a pair of underwear, if you feel an urge to snap a picture on hotel chairs. 

Be kind to Housekeeping. Tidy up a bit, and tip well.

Take lots of pictures....normal pictures.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 17, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Here are a few tips.
> 
> *Please slip on a pair of underwear, if you feel an urge to snap a picture on hotel chairs. *
> 
> ...



This made me lol for real!


----------



## BoomSnap (Aug 7, 2009)

Bash is coming up and people need to brush up. Here's to eventual hot tub sex.


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 7, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Here are a few tips.
> 
> Please slip on a pair of underwear, if you feel an urge to snap a picture on hotel chairs.
> 
> ...



do people really tip people like hotel people for doing their job?? i tip too, but it gets on my nerves...they are hired for that job, just as i am...no one tips me...


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 7, 2009)

BoomSnap said:


> Bash is coming up and people need to brush up. Here's to eventual hot tub sex.



AMEN!!:wubu:


----------



## Mini (Aug 7, 2009)

Ladies, don't forget the double-dose of birth control pills.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 7, 2009)

I got 2 bashes coming up, def need the condom fairy to re-load my supply lol


----------



## Mini (Aug 7, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> I got 2 bashes coming up, def need the condom fairy to re-load my supply lol



Don't forget the chloroform.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 7, 2009)

Mini said:


> Don't forget the chloroform.



And the handcuffs, chains and gagball. Can't get let them get away now can we?


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 7, 2009)

Mini said:


> Ladies, don't forget the double-dose of birth control pills.



I did that once; spent the night vomiting. No, like the _whole night_.

If you feel awkward reading that, imagine how my housemate at the time felt trying to mack it to some guy in our living room.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 7, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> do people really tip people like hotel people for doing their job?? i tip too, but it gets on my nerves...they are hired for that job, just as i am...no one tips me...



I tip, and tip a little more if I've left the room extra messy. They don't make much money and the kind of crap I can only imagine they have to clean up makes me feel guilty.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 7, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> do people really tip people like hotel people for doing their job?? i tip too, but it gets on my nerves...they are hired for that job, just as i am...no one tips me...




You don't have to tip. I like to tip when people do jobs like that. When I was put up in a hotel for 3 months ( roomie was in for 2 more, but I was with my Mom at her end ), I saw how hard the housekeepers worked, usually with people on their asses. I know they did not make much, and I saw some of the trashed rooms they had to clean, because some jackasses thought that because it was someones job, they could not even bother to place trash in a can. Always made me feel good to leave something, and to make sure I was very nice to them.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 7, 2009)

Mini said:


> Don't forget the chloroform.



Dude, chloroform is so 2008.

Must haz rohypnol.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 7, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> I tip, and tip a little more if I've left the room extra messy. They don't make much money and the kind of crap I can only imagine they have to clean up makes me feel guilty.



Yes I tip well also. I tend to be a little high maintenence and I ask for all kinds of extras like extra towels, extra soap, extra conditioner, extra pillows, vacuum the AC vents, etc. Sometimes there's booze, cracker crumbs, cheetos, chocolate wrappers, cups, pizza boxes, residual make-up in the sink, etc. lying around. I think if you're going to make a huge mess or ask for special favors then you _absolutely_ must tip and I do so in advance on the first day. No sense making the poor cleaning person wait it out or lose out completely because some other person was working the day I checked out. People are happy to serve when they know their efforts are appreciated, especially if what you ask for forces them defy their superiors a little bit to give it to you.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 7, 2009)

I only read the first few pages...and I may have already said this earlier in the thread, I have no idea but if I did I'm saying it again LOL

I think it's hilarious that some people are posting their advice on Good Bash Behavior when they act like complete asses themselves. 

That is all :bow:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 7, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> I only read the first few pages...and I may have already said this earlier in the thread, I have no idea but if I did I'm saying it again LOL
> 
> I think it's hilarious that some people are posting their advice on Good Bash Behavior when they act like complete asses themselves.
> 
> That is all :bow:



Hey, I resemble that remark!  In my defense I was drunk and taking ambien. Just say no kids.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 7, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Hey, I resemble that remark!  In my defense I was drunk and taking ambien. Just say no kids.



Noooo, not you!! I'm not talking about the fun kind of asses. I love fun asses. I'm talking about the asshole kind of asses LOL


----------

